# The lovin the life we're livin Driveler#131



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

sssnniiiiiifffffffffffffffff, ah yeah, love that new driveler smell!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 8, 2014)

Mandy,

BLUE BELL ICE CREAM FOR EVERYBODY !!!

You sure picked a good one.

Started listening to the lyrics, and dang, that is exactly what I have been doing for the past few months.  Yep, living out of a suitcase, rental cars and on the road traveling and spending time in airports and hotels along the way.


That is why my vacation starts Thursday morning and lasts for about 10 days or so.  Playing golf every day in Florida with my friends from Missouri, Kentucky, and New York.  I am looking forward to it for sure.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

Well I got both kids registered yesterday for public school. They both wanted to go back.  They miss being around other kids. We will see how it goes.  it all goes well.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Well I got both kids registered yesterday for public school. They both wanted to go back.  They miss being around other kids. We will see how it goes.  it all goes well.



Well Crickett, the good news is that now you can spend more time with your chickens....and hopefully your kids will do just fine at school too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Well I got both kids registered yesterday for public school. They both wanted to go back.  They miss being around other kids. We will see how it goes.  it all goes well.



It might be tough on mama but itll be good for the kids to have that social interaction.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

prayers for Criketts kids.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Look what happened to us!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

Prayers for Cricketts rooster


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It might be tough on mama but itll be good for the kids to have that social interaction.


Wise words.


Jeff C. said:


> Look what happened to us!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

What happened to us?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What happened to us?



Iv gotten better looking with age, not sure what happened to you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

for hdm03 trying to lock the last dribler.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> for hdm03 trying to lock the last dribler.



Can't find that stoopid button.......thanks for the prayers and support.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm, go back and re read the under cover mod handbook


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Fergot to tell yall bout this!

I was outside early Wednesday mornin last week at about 6:30 having my coffee and a smoke, and I hear a garbage truck roaring up the road towards my house. 

I'm thinking, "wow he's early today", as they don't usually come early, unless I forget to put it out the night before.  

Anyway, he pulls up to my can and snatches it up and dumps it in his truck. As he races away in a big hurry it seemed, I noticed that it wasn't MY garbage service.  

Bet he went to publik skool too!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Well I got both kids registered yesterday for public school. They both wanted to go back.  They miss being around other kids. We will see how it goes.  it all goes well.


 I can imagine they do, but still, I worry about all our schools........... not just the public ones either.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fergot to tell yall bout this!
> 
> I was outside early Wednesday mornin last week at about 6:30 having my coffee and a smoke, and I hear a garbage truck roaring up the road towards my house.
> 
> ...


they stealin garbage now?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fergot to tell yall bout this!
> 
> I was outside early Wednesday mornin last week at about 6:30 having my coffee and a smoke, and I hear a garbage truck roaring up the road towards my house.
> 
> ...



wye uous hatin own da poblic skool sistum?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wise words.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv gotten better looking with age, not sure what happened to you



See what I mean Crickett!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I can imagine they do, but still, I worry about all our schools........... not just the public ones either.



yeah, alot of private schools arent so great either..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wye uous hatin own da poblic skool sistum?



Tryin to fit in wit da haters crowd!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 8, 2014)

What do people with real jobs do all day?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Crikett seriously, I feel your pain. What is taught in public schools nowadays is plumb shameful compared to what they taught us, back in the day......end of rant.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> What do people with real jobs do all day?



Pretend to work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> What do people with real jobs do all day?



WORK.


 for all the peeps wiff real jobs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Crikett seriously, I feel your pain. What is taught in public schools nowadays is plumb shameful compared to what they taught us, back in the day......end of rant.



wait till common core comes into place..  Itll be better then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Lookin to get some new pop-up trailer tires.....can't believe how much they want for them lil donut tires!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

I finally got er locked.......man this is a lot harder than i thought it was going to be


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait till common core comes into place..  Itll be better then.



Not to mention their World view and agendas! 

DO NOT INDOCTRINATE MY CHILD WITH YOUR VIEWS!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I finally got er locked.......man this is a lot harder than i thought it was going to be





Just wait, it gets worse. A lot worse at times.


Mornin`...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just wait, it gets worse. A lot worse at times.
> 
> 
> Mornin`...



Mornin Nic! 

You're just the person I'm lookin for, gimme me a minute, I've got something I want to show you and have a question about it.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> What do people with real jobs do all day?


uuhhh, work............ and surf Woody's, what else?


Jeff C. said:


> Crikett seriously, I feel your pain. What is taught in public schools nowadays is plumb shameful compared to what they taught us, back in the day......end of rant.


  BUT, it is up to the parents to challenge their children, teach them THEIR families values at HOME, not to rely on what ever they are fed in the classroom............. 


Jeff C. said:


> Pretend to work.


No No: I ain't pretending............ don't believe me, ask Quack, we *tried* to have a phone convo yesterday...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait till common core comes into place..  Itll be better then.


I am SO glad I am out of the school system now, and common core is one of the main reasons for it, besides the politics..........


----------



## karen936 (Jul 8, 2014)

Morning


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just wait, it gets worse. A lot worse at times.
> 
> 
> Mornin`...


 Mornin, Nicodemus!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Nic!
> 
> You're just the person I'm lookin for, gimme me a minute, I've got something I want to show you and have a question about it.





I`ll stick around for a spell.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, Nicodemus!





Darlin`...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Do you remember me recently inquiring about what would ball up grass and pack it in a water hose?

Well, whatever it is did it again. I've got a picture of it this time.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 8, 2014)

Is this a soap opera?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 8, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> What do people with real jobs do all day?



Watch people work.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Do you remember me recently inquiring about what would ball up grass and pack it in a water hose?
> 
> Well, whatever it is did it again. I've got a picture of it this time.





I think that was done by a least shrew, makin` a nest. It`s the only animal I know of small enough to get in a hose.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> uuhhh, work............ and surf Woody's, what else?
> 
> BUT, it is up to the parents to challenge their children, teach them THEIR families values at HOME, not to rely on what ever they are fed in the classroom.............
> 
> ...



I totally agree, BUT that don't stop them from poisoning a child with their agendas and propaganda. I want that stopped and them to focus on academics only.....period.

Leave the parenting and family values to me.

That was my point!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I think that was done by a least shrew, makin` a nest. It`s the only animal I know of small enough to get in a hose.



That's the only thing that comes to mind here also, thanks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

No child left behind= epic failure in American schooling


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's the only thing that comes to mind here also, thanks!





Have you ever seen one of those little killers in action?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm in an arguin mood, maybe I should go over to the PF......NOT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Have you ever seen one of those little killers in action?



No sir!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm in an arguin mood, maybe I should go over to the PF......NOT!



Dont to it Jeff, them folks will rub off on you.  Im shocked poor Elfii isnt on meds due to the PF


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Have you ever seen one of those little killers in action?



As a matter of fact, most of the was ones I've ever seen was killed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Is this a soap opera?





It is not. It is friends who know each other having conversations and being sociable.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont to it Jeff, them folks will rub off on you.  Im shocked poor Elfii isnt on meds due to the PF



elfii is dug in deep and very well armed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> elfii is dug in deep and very well armed.



True, very true.  Hes a pretty smart feller, dont tell him I said that tho


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> As a matter of fact, most of the was ones I've ever seen was killed.




Ironically, tomorrow will be 20 years ago, I was in a boat and the rain had started back. I eased up under a tall shelter to keep the boat from fillin` up with rainwater and a sheet of plywood drifted in beside me with one on it. I started throwin ` bugs and grasshoppers to it and that little devil was merciless. Glad they don`t get big as a coon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Nic, you healin up ok?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ironically, tomorrow will be 20 years ago, I was in a boat and the rain had started back. I eased up under a tall shelter to keep the boat from fillin` up with rainwater and a sheet of plywood drifted in beside me with one on it. I started throwin ` bugs and grasshoppers to it and that little devil was merciless. Glad they don`t get big as a coon.



Now that would have been interesting to witness!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Nic, I think Id take my chance with a few of them as opposed to that floating mass of fire ants


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, you healin up ok?





Most of the cuts and scrapes are about healed up. My jaw, right wrist, and left shoulder are still givin` me fits though. The boat is fine and that`s what is important.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2014)

Common core is already in Georgia, has been for a few years.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, I think Id take my chance with a few of them as opposed to that floating mass of fire ants





Like these I took a shot of in the 2005 flood on the Flint? About 2 feet across and probably 3 inches thick.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Most of the cuts and scrapes are about healed up. My jaw, right wrist, and left shoulder are still givin` me fits though. The boat is fine and that`s what is important.



What happened


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Like these I took a shot of in the 2005 flood on the Flint? About 2 feet across and probably 3 inches thick.



Exactly, thats enough ants to give several folks a bad day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> What happened



Nic forgot he aint as young as he used to be..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> What happened





Tried to manhandle my new boat in a storm while standin` on the dock at the ramp in Port St Joe. It and the wind beat the livin` tar outa me.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Like these I took a shot of in the 2005 flood on the Flint? About 2 feet across and probably 3 inches thick.



Holy crap; I've never seen anything like that before!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm wants to go swimming with the insects.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap; I've never seen anything like that before!





In 94 and 98, several folks got into beds of em like this while wadin` out of the flood waters, and got eat up bad. Mostly in the dark when they couldn`t see em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Common core is already in Georgia, has been for a few years.



Yessir, sure is!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

rydert isnt here so Ill post this in his honor. 

hdm03, do you suffer from Myrmecophobia?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

They hate it when a driveler posts in the PF.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rydert isnt here so Ill post this in his honor.
> 
> hdm03, do you suffer from Myrmecophobia?







Dert's gonna be so proud of you!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> They hate it when a driveler posts in the PF.



They not fond of Billy either


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rydert isnt here so Ill post this in his honor.
> 
> hdm03, do you suffer from Myrmecophobia?



Yes; and it burns when i go tinkle


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> They hate it when a driveler posts in the PF.



What did you do KING the page


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yes; and it burns when i go tinkle



  You owe me a coke and a keyboard cleanin..  DrPepper burns coming out your nose


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> What did you do KING the page



I don't know if I did that or not, but they sure like to throw the 'driveler' reference around there in a negative form.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Tried to manhandle my new boat in a storm while standin` on the dock at the ramp in Port St Joe. It and the wind beat the livin` tar outa me.



A  friend of mine that's about 65 tried this at Oconee by the dam when they where generating and was sore for a week


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Been looking for years...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

All right.....gotta go find some camper tires. Catch up with yall later!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Been looking for years...



Let me know if you find some


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Let me know if you find some



Yes; please keep us posted.  God speed and prayers sent.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap; I've never seen anything like that before!



This one was a little bit bigger than a softball


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I totally agree, BUT that don't stop them from poisoning a child with their agendas and propaganda. I want that stopped and them to focus on academics only.....period.
> 
> Leave the parenting and family values to me.
> 
> That was my point!


Agreed!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> No child left behind= epic failure in American schooling


 yep!


Nicodemus said:


> Like these I took a shot of in the 2005 flood on the Flint? About 2 feet across and probably 3 inches thick.


that's scary right there!


Jeff C. said:


> I don't know if I did that or not, but they sure like to throw the 'driveler' reference around there in a negative form.


 how well I know........... main reason I quit posting any where but here...........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

I found mine here.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> This one was a little bit bigger than a softball
> 
> View attachment 794451



shoulda shot that at close range with a scatter gun


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shoulda shot that at close range with a scatter gun





Dear God in Heaven, NO! You DO NOT want to do that!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Agreed!!!!!!
> 
> yep!
> 
> ...



I dont venture far from the driveler either..   Folks like to argue too much in other parts of teh forum.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Crickett, the good news is that now you can spend more time with your chickens....and hopefully your kids will do just fine at school too.



I have a feeling I will be working more. No time for my chickens. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> It might be tough on mama but itll be good for the kids to have that social interaction.



I know...I just worry about the negative influences. 



Jeff C. said:


> prayers for Criketts kids.






Jeff C. said:


> Look what happened to us!


I turned out ok I reckon. 



hdm03 said:


> Prayers for Cricketts rooster


Thank you! 
RIP 



Keebs said:


> I can imagine they do, but still, I worry about all our schools........... not just the public ones either.



Me too! Too many parents not involved with their kids like they're suppose to be.  



havin_fun_huntin said:


> wye uous hatin own da poblic skool sistum?






Jeff C. said:


> See what I mean Crickett!






havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, alot of private schools arent so great either..


Nope



Jeff C. said:


> Crikett seriously, I feel your pain. What is taught in public schools nowadays is plumb shameful compared to what they taught us, back in the day......end of rant.


 Dang I'm regretting this already......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Dear God in Heaven, NO! You DO NOT want to do that!!



He drives a Ford, he might have fell for it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

Crickett, I hate that about your rooster. I`m kinda puzzled as to why it died?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I have a feeling I will be working more. No time for my chickens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already worry about that with Gage.  Iv already concluded all I can do it teach him the best I can and hope he chooses the right friends in school.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Like these I took a shot of in the 2005 flood on the Flint? About 2 feet across and probably 3 inches thick.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> This one was a little bit bigger than a softball
> 
> View attachment 794451



I have NEVER seen that before! 



Nicodemus said:


> Crickett, I hate that about your rooster. I`m kinda puzzled as to why it died?



Well I'm not 100% sure but I think he got into a fight with the Silkie & the other rooster. I think they both killed him. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I already worry about that with Gage.  Iv already concluded all I can do it teach him the best I can and hope he chooses the right friends in school.



That's what I've been talking to my daughter about this morning. I told her to be careful about who she makes friends with. Girls get mean & vicious at this age.

We are careful about what topics she gets exposed to & now I have a feeling she's fixin to learn A LOT about the birds & bees that we ain't went over yet.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

somebody say something about the birds and the bees.......send hdm03 a PM.....he'll explain it all......in detail...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I have NEVER seen that before!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how old is she?  
And your right.  Stuff such as that is talked about alot in school even at an early age amongst kids.  Kinda scary really


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

rydert, I made a post in your honor this morning.  I believe a "good job" is in order


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> somebody say something about the birds and the bees.......send hdm03 a PM.....he'll explain it all......in detail...



That would be a very short story...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2014)

Drive by, see y'all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2014)

Wait.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok , bye now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

hey mud, bye mud, glad your still alive


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rydert, I made a post in your honor this morning.  I believe a "good job" is in order



i'll read back and see.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> somebody say something about the birds and the bees.......send hdm03 a PM.....he'll explain it all......in detail...



speaking of that......tell your wife i said hey; she'll know what it means


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> somebody say something about the birds and the bees.......send hdm03 a PM.....he'll explain it all......in detail...







havin_fun_huntin said:


> how old is she?
> And your right.  Stuff such as that is talked about alot in school even at an early age amongst kids.  Kinda scary really



She's 12 1/2

They talk about things that are waaaayyyy out of line on that topic. Things they shouldn't know about til they are at least 17-18 years old.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> speaking of that......tell your wife i said hey; she'll know what it means


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

i be ready fo lunch


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rydert isnt here so Ill post this in his honor.
> 
> hdm03, do you suffer from Myrmecophobia?


......good one


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert's gonna be so proud of you!





hdm03 said:


> Yes; and it burns when i go tinkle





havin_fun_huntin said:


> rydert, I made a post in your honor this morning.  I believe a "good job" is in order



good job


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> She's 12 1/2
> 
> They talk about things that are waaaayyyy out of line on that topic. Things they shouldn't know about til they are at least 17-18 years old.



Ill be praying for you.  Sad thing is at that age kids will be talking about things they have already done, not things they have heard.  Its so much different now than it was even 12 years ago when I finished High School


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> speaking of that......tell your wife i said hey; she'll know what it means


........idjit


Crickett said:


>



.........don't encourage him


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

Be nice to me Dirt; I just found out I have Aulophobia..........I would appreciate your prayers and support.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

Good news; Fluffy doesn't have Cibophobia......let's all rejoice!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

Crap.....more bad news for me; I have Coprastasophobia


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Crap.....more bad news for me; I have Coprastasophobia


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Be nice to me Dirt; I just found out I have Aulophobia..........I would appreciate your prayers and support.





hdm03 said:


> Good news; Fluffy doesn't have Cibophobia......let's all rejoice!





hdm03 said:


> Crap.....more bad news for me; I have Coprastasophobia





havin_fun_huntin said:


>



phobias are real and shouldn't be made fun of........


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill be praying for you.  Sad thing is at that age kids will be talking about things they have already done, not things they have heard.  Its so much different now than it was even 12 years ago when I finished High School



 dang...thanks for makin me feel old 



rydert said:


> ........idjit
> 
> 
> .........don't encourage him



Ain't my fault.....you set yerself up for that one!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> phobias are real and shouldn't be made fun of........



No kiddin! I have a serious case of spider phobia!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Agreed!!!!!!
> 
> yep!
> 
> ...





The entire forum, except for this particular thread has changed for the most part. And not for the better.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> phobias are real and shouldn't be made fun of........



So true......Nancy should be ashamed of herself for laughing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> dang...thanks for makin me feel old
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't my fault.....you set yerself up for that one!



Glad I could be helpful 

BTW LMS is 3-4 years younger than me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> So true......Nancy should be ashamed of herself for laughing.



Any "man" that is is so worried about a flute to the point he is scared of it isnt the deserving of being called a man


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Any "man" that is is so worried about a flute to the point he is scared of it isnt the deserving of being called a man



I had a bad experience with a flute......i would rather not discuss it on the open forum.......PM with pic sent


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Any "man" that is is so worried about a flute to the point he is scared of it isnt the deserving of being called a man





hdm03 said:


> I had a bad experience with a flute......i would rather not discuss it on the open forum.......PM with pic sent



.....PM received....wow, how did you do that?.......that explains the phobia.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Wonder if LMS would be upset if I went fishing this weekend instead of going to the hospital...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The entire forum, except for this particular thread has changed for the most part. And not for the better.


 but yet this very thread is the one that folks make fun of........... s.m.h., people..........pppffftttt


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Glad I could be helpful
> 
> BTW LMS is 3-4 years younger than me





My hubby is 3 years older than me. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if LMS would be upset if I went fishing this weekend instead of going to the hospital...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> but yet this very thread is the one that folks make fun of........... s.m.h., people..........pppffftttt



Ok...I don't get the smh.....I've seen it posted but ain't got a clue what it means


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

my wife is older than me.....she knows she has a goot thang


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> but yet this very thread is the one that folks make fun of........... s.m.h., people..........pppffftttt



Thats cause folks get caught up in their own views and busy lives they forget how to sit back, have a laugh and loosen up...   Good group of folks here.. Their loss


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ok...I don't get the smh.....I've seen it posted but ain't got a clue what it means


shaking my head............. I'm still learning too.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats cause folks get caught up in their own views and busy lives they forget how to sit back, have a laugh and loosen up...   Good group of folks here.. Their loss


yep!


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ok...I don't get the smh.....I've seen it posted but ain't got a clue what it means



smh=shoot my horse


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> smh=shoot my horse


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> but yet this very thread is the one that folks make fun of........... s.m.h., people..........pppffftttt





This is just a simple thread where folks can gather up to talk, pass the time, exchange news, share grief or good, make plans for get togethers, whatever. There is no arguments here, or serious debates. 

And there is very little riff raff here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> my wife is older than me.....she knows she has a goot thang



she has what?

Shes hawt too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

errbody must be getting ready for lunch


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> shaking my head............. I'm still learning too.
> 
> yep!



Thanks! 



rydert said:


> smh=shoot my horse


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> errbody must be getting ready for lunch



Leftover deer tacos!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

BRB going to go check out ryderts wife on facelife.  Might try to find a couple new friends while im busy over there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Leftover deer tacos!



Thats a big tortilla.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My hubby is 3 years older than me.



I hope you were easier to train than she was.  I think she defected..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Dont worry folks, Ill keep the driveler going while yall are at lunch.

I had a poke chop and pretzels fur lunch


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope you were easier to train than she was.  I think she defected..







Sorry LMS but that was funny!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Keebs be here... shes lurking


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> This is just a simple thread where folks can gather up to talk, pass the time, exchange news, share grief or good, make plans for get togethers, whatever. There is no arguments here, or serious debates.
> 
> And there is _*very little riff raff*_ here.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> errbody must be getting ready for lunch


 went to KFC, got me a $5 meal, it's pretty good! chicken strips, slaw (subbed the mashed taters & gravey) choc. chip cookie & a med sweet tea! Yeah, come'on!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont worry folks, Ill keep the driveler going while yall are at lunch.
> 
> I had a poke chop and pretzels fur lunch


 now that's an odd combo...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 is here also...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs be here... shes lurking


eating & typing.......... I'm good like that..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

smh = salt my ham?



odd.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> eating & typing.......... I'm good like that..



  that explains why it took so long to quote and reply to 3 comments


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

Five Guys bacon cheese booger; cajun fries and sweet tea


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

pink sock?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Five Guys bacon cheese booger; cajun fries and sweet tea


Man, LMS picked me up that exact same meal the other day.  First time eating at 5 guys, it was GUD good.


hdm03 said:


> pink sock?


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't get it......


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

left ova sketti and a salit.........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that explains why it took so long to quote and reply to 3 comments


yep


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BRB going to go check out ryderts wife on facelife.  Might try to find a couple new friends while im busy over there



......idjit...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

I added extra salt to my poke chops for KyD


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry folks, if this thread doesnt smell good anymore it wasnt me...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry folks, if this thread doesnt smell good anymore it wasnt me...



HDM03


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Grilt dot dawg wiff MUSTARD.
Wish I had some take-a-chips.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

riff raff=disreputable persons


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HDM03



Sorry I got nervous........i toot when i get nervous


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 8, 2014)

Check it out Chase needed to go to school with the fishes and ma turkey was home schoolin her babies  (got them this mornin) 


Oh and HOWDY all got the oil changed and needed to make sure of no leaks


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 8, 2014)

Not a good shot but ma deer was teachin her baby run   Kind of hard getting a shot of a little one runnin thru the trees


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 DOES NOT suffer from Flatuphobia


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

cool pics lab!!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Not a good shot but ma deer was teachin her baby run   Kind of hard getting a shot of a little one runnin thru the trees



I hit one with my truck yesterday................


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

Mike, out of all the pictures you`ve taken, those mountain lion shots are my favorite.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> I hit one with my truck yesterday................



murderer


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> I hit one with my truck yesterday................



hit what?  a tree?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

PETA is very upset with rhydirt


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

yes.........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mike, out of all the pictures you`ve taken, those mountain lion shots are my favorite.



Nic a chance like this don't just come along every day and I still feel good that I got the pic rather then a shot with the Hawkins which I couldn't have bragged about because I didn't have a tag...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Nic a chance like this don't just come along every day and I still feel good that I got the pic rather then a shot with the Hawkins which I couldn't have bragged about because I didn't have a tag...............



THAT IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

very cool


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Nic a chance like this don't just come along every day and I still feel good that I got the pic rather then a shot with the Hawkins which I couldn't have bragged about because I didn't have a tag...............





Yep, truly a great shot. I had one trail me several times on my mule deer hunt in Colorado. I like those critters.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

I told LMS not to get caught.   Glad the guy didnt press charges


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Gonna need to talk to her abut her potty mouth tho.  That wasnt lady like


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Nic a chance like this don't just come along every day and I still feel good that I got the pic rather then a shot with the Hawkins which I couldn't have bragged about because I didn't have a tag...............


I like that one too!


karen936 said:


>


 crazy people out there........... at least the guy kept his sense of humor, that says a LOT for him, in my book!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I told LMS not to get caught.   Glad the guy didnt press charges


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I told LMS not to get caught.   Glad the guy didnt press charges







she was just borrowing it...right?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Check it out Chase needed to go to school with the fishes and ma turkey was home schoolin her babies  (got them this mornin)
> 
> 
> Oh and HOWDY all got the oil changed and needed to make sure of no leaks



When is turkey season for y'all? Can I come hunt with you & Becca?  



karen936 said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I told LMS not to get caught.   Glad the guy didnt press charges





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gonna need to talk to her abut her potty mouth tho.  That wasn't lady like








Keebs said:


> I like that one too!
> 
> crazy people out there........... at least the guy kept his sense of humor, that says a LOT for him, in my book!



Yep. He handled that pretty darn well!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> she was just borrowing it...right?



No she wanted to take it home and park the car under it...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> o sheanted to ake it home and park the car under it...



seth?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> seth?









Glad you quoted it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad you quoted it.



Fine!!............I will just get in my Ford , and go home!!............If I was in a Chevy I would probably have to walk!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm PROUD of my whopper!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm PROUD of my whopper!



Did it come wrapped in a preeeeety package


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did it come wrapped in a preeeeety package



It was more like Buuuuuteeful.....Tifton Buuuuuteeful!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It was more like Buuuuuteeful.....Tifton Buuuuuteeful!



If thats the case you should have returned it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Can't believe I found tires for my pop-up at MY walmart. I went up there because there was a Discount tire out front and it was closed down, they moved to McDonough, another 20 mins away. 

I figgered I was going to have to order them and take mine off and new ones installed on wheels/rims. I walk into walmart tire center and I'll be danged if they didn't have 2 of them, but they were already on wheels. 

Believe it or not, they weren't a whole lot more than just the tires I had been looking at online, and they were better tires with a higher load range rating. Mine were only 4 ply tread and sidewall, and these were 6 ply tread-4 ply sidewall.

All I have to do is take mine off and put these on.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

Pouring rain here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh yeah....got the spare out from underneath the camper to check it and it looks good, but the load range is too low for that camper. 

AND........it didn have any air in it!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

My whopper is falling apart, I'm not as PROUD of it as I was at first.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

I think I may spend my upcoming 3 day weekend in Tifton!!  It is beautiful there!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I think I may spend my upcoming 3 day weekend in Tifton!!  It is beautiful there!!!



Are you gonna hang out with bOOM bOOM?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Pouring rain here



Building up round here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Yall were on a roll while I was gone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Pouring rain here



Why are you pouring rain?   Hopefully in a place you need it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't believe I found tires for my pop-up at MY walmart. I went up there because there was a Discount tire out front and it was closed down, they moved to McDonough, another 20 mins away.
> 
> I figgered I was going to have to order them and take mine off and new ones installed on wheels/rims. I walk into walmart tire center and I'll be danged if they didn't have 2 of them, but they were already on wheels.
> 
> ...





Crickett said:


> Pouring rain here



Happy dance. We need it BAD. 
Sun shiny in Athens so far.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C.?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Are you gonna hang out with bOOM bOOM?



He wants to take me to Burger King for some reason.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> He wants to take me to Burger King for some reason.



Do NOT wear your tie tied shirt.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do NOT wear your tie tied shirt.



He told me not to worry about wearing a shirt


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do NOT wear your tie tied shirt.



Besides; I'm not really sure what a tie tied is anyway


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Besides; I'm not really sure what a tie tied is anyway



It is camo for citified west coast dwellers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Besides; I'm not really sure what a tie tied is anyway



He wants you to wear it like this.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why are you pouring rain?   Hopefully in a place you need it.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy dance. We need it BAD.
> Sun shiny in Athens so far.



It didn't last long.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> It didn't last long.





Now it's raining here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

high and Dry In tifton...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> high and Dry In tifton...



in coming pm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

PM replied and errbody left


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> PM replied and errbody left



must be trying to look busy at the end of the work day.  

Maybe Tifton needs song lyrics.   How dry......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2014)

Ever wonder about this:

In the 70's, people took acid to make the world weird. Now the world is weird and people take Prozac to make it normal.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

HDM03 is back in the on topic section...  hes been really nice today.   He must want a new avatar or something


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ever wonder about this:
> 
> In the 70's, people took acid to make the world weird. Now the world is weird and people take Prozac to make it normal.



people just want an excuse to take a drug?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

THink i need beeno...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> THink i need beeno...



That is an elevating thought.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

it was temporary


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ever wonder about this:
> 
> In the 70's, people took acid to make the world weird. Now the world is weird and people take Prozac to make it normal.


That's a good one,Coach.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> THink i need beeno...


Boom Boom


gobbleinwoods said:


> That is an elevating thought.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's a good one,Coach.
> 
> Boom Boom



sorry


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ever wonder about this:
> 
> In the 70's, people took acid to make the world weird. Now the world is weird and people take Prozac to make it normal.


 yep!


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ever wonder about this:
> 
> In the 70's, people took acid to make the world weird. Now the world is weird and people take Prozac to make it normal.



what is normal?............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2014)

what i miss??


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> what i miss??



what have you heard?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm said you and him was gonna be twerking partners


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what have you heard?



Nothing, thats why i asked


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm said you and him was gonna be twerking partners



Bout got my twerking down pat


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

crap


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



You ok?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2014)

8 more in a row . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> You ok?



Burns when i tinkle; but other than that; i'm doing pretty good.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm outta here, gotta go fix a birfday supper for a good frwiend!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2014)

BRB. I'm out of Prozac.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Burns when i tinkle; but other than that; i'm doing pretty good.



Don't drank so much hot sauce, that'll fix the tinklin' problem.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2014)

strang = extremely helpful


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 8 more in a row . .





You work too much, Brother. 

Try to think of your youth. You know, Macon hamburgers, all them hijinks we talked about the other days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 8 more in a row . .



you never called?  did you get my pm?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2014)

Later y'all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You work too much, Brother.
> 
> Try to think of your youth. You know, Macon hamburgers, all them hijinks we talked about the other days.




Don't have any choice Nic, somebody's gotta be there 24/7, until my co-worker is medically relieved from his car wreck I gotta cover.





gobbleinwoods said:


> you never called?  did you get my pm?





I'll get with you before we come to Helen.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't have any choice Nic, somebody's gotta be there 24/7, until my co-worker is medically relieved from his car wreck I gotta cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mkay, thought it was urgent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mkay, thought it was urgent.



Nay, sorry if it sounded that way.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nay, sorry if it sounded that way.



no problem.   just glad it wasn't an emergency.

When released to work will the coworker pick up lots of hours giving you some needed time off?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no problem.   just glad it wasn't an emergency.
> 
> When released to work will the coworker pick up lots of hours giving you some needed time off?





Only if I vacate, he's still got 4 wks of vacation left that'll I'll have to cover, but then again I do too !! 


I'm going to be off on Dawn's 50th birthday, and I don't care who has to work .  Booked a really nice house/cabin on the river, 1 mile out of Helen.  Laaaaaaaaaawd I've never spent this much, and we've been to some 5 star hotels . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only if I vacate, he's still got 4 wks of vacation left that'll I'll have to cover, but then again I do too !!
> 
> 
> I'm going to be off on Dawn's 50th birthday, and I don't care who has to work .  Booked a really nice house/cabin on the river, 1 mile out of Helen.  Laaaaaaaaaawd I've never spent this much, and we've been to some 5 star hotels . .



Your bride deserves it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 8, 2014)

Send some of that rain this way 

When it's this hot in the shade up here it's just way to  HOT
tryin to figure out if it's a Dry HOT a sultry HOT or the way I see it just plain HOT


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

WALB News just had a special on the 94 Flood. All of us who worked the flood were given a VHS tape of it about a month later, and all the good and bad was included in it. I watched it once and couldn`t bear to see it again. Until today, I had only seen a picture here or there of it. I wish now I had not watched that special. It brought back more bad memories than I could afford.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Remember it well. My sister left her children up here with me. Thank goodness. Thet were here a week or so. She had filled up her tub with water down there. The City finally put a port-a-potty at the end of her street. The whole town was under water.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only if I vacate, he's still got 4 wks of vacation left that'll I'll have to cover, but then again I do too !!
> 
> 
> I'm going to be off on Dawn's 50th birthday, and I don't care who has to work .  Booked a really nice house/cabin on the river, 1 mile out of Helen.  Laaaaaaaaaawd I've never spent this much, and we've been to some 5 star hotels . .



Hey right.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Remember it well. My sister left her children up here with me. Thank goodness. Thet were here a week or so. She had filled up her tub with water down there. The City finally put a port-a-potty at the end of her street. The whole town was under water.





Between this, and the tornadoes, hurricanes, ice storms, blizzards, and other floods I had to work in my career, I`ve seen more than enough grief, tragedy, and destruction to last 10 lifetimes. It`ll make you feel small and inconsequential, and mighty soft-hearted at times. Keep you awake at night sometimes too...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Between this, and the tornadoes, hurricanes, ice storms, blizzards, and other floods I had to work in my career, I`ve seen more than enough grief, tragedy, and destruction to last 10 lifetimes. It`ll make you feel small and inconsequential, and mighty soft-hearted at times. Keep you awake at night sometimes too...



You know H22 gonna lighten the mood. He said, But the money sho was good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hate to say it, but bought a jacuzzi with Hurricane Hugo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2014)

Sleepy already and still gotz 10 mo hrs . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2014)

1 more night after this and then I go to days


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleepy already and still gotz 10 mo hrs . .



Me too but i'm making myself stay up late. It helps take the edge off when you flounder gig till daylight. 36 more hours to go......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2014)

I got something going on with my computer. The toolbar background has changed color and my calendar/clock is gone. 
I'm gonna run a full scan/defrag. See y'all later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Me too but i'm making myself stay up late. It helps take the edge off when you flounder gig till daylight. 36 more hours to go......





Didjaya'll do anygood??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Evenin folks! 

Got new tires and wheels on the camper. Also repacked wheel bearings. Almost ready to go next week, gotta tie up some loose ends round here and finish the beach cart.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!
> 
> Got new tires and wheels on the camper. Also repacked wheel bearings. Almost ready to go next week, gotta tie up some loose ends round here and finish the beach cart.



Make sure you write your name on everything or somebody might start loading your stuff up for you


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Make sure you write your name on everything or somebody might start loading your stuff up for you



Evenin Wycliff!

I have yet to watch that vid. I guess I'd better give it a look see.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah its pretty funny and sad at the same time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah its pretty funny and sad at the same time



Crazy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didjaya'll do anygood??



We are headed down Thursday morning. Just bought our license online, tied a dozen 1/8 oz. bobblehead jigs with heavy hooks, got all the crab traps ready to go, and just need to double check the list tomorrow. 
I sure wish we were on a new moon instead of coming into a full moon, but we should still do okay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> We are headed down Thursday morning. Just bought our license online, tied a dozen 1/8 oz. bobblehead jigs with heavy hooks, got all the crab traps ready to go, and just need to double check the list tomorrow.
> I sure wish we were on a new moon instead of coming into a full moon, but we should still do okay.





Hope ya'll have a large time Pookie !!!  Lawd knows I'm ready for some time off, 2 days off in 24 so far.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey Quack looks like it just us


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey Mike I see you down there!!!..........Chase is looking good!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2014)

Don't go away got a couple of pics to upload BRB


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2014)

OK Rebecca and I took off for a 3 hour cruise lucky no ship wreck like Gilegan 


Saw a few critters to mush a few shots at and a nice sunset.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't go away got a couple of pics to upload BRB


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Hey Quack looks like it just us



Looks like we gotta coupla stragglers !!!




Nice shots Mike !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2014)

Very nice pics


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like we gotta coupla stragglers !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks QUACK this retirement stuff is tuff


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2014)

Here the long range shot of the buck without the zoom just a bit left and over the fence post.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2014)

Pretty country


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Here the long range shot of the buck without the zoom just a bit left and over the fence post.




Good eye, how far ???




When you and the wife go for these rides do you ever pass any other vehicles ??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Pretty country



Thanks but awful hot and dry. We check out a couple of my duck ponds and water is not to be found 

Hey Rutt thanks for the comment on Chase but with the elk hunt (almost 2 weeks ) and some deer huntin he's going to get short changed again this year


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good eye, how far ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guessin 125 to 150 maybe.

Pretty quiet tonight on the road we didn't take off till around 7ish and being a week day most folks were home. Where we saw the buck I don't see many anytime.


PS As slow as I drive I never pass anyone ( at least going the same direction) I do have to remember to check the mirrors to make sure someones not behind me when I SLAM on the brakes to take a pic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Guessin 125 to 150 maybe.
> 
> Pretty quiet tonight on the road we didn't take off till around 7ish and being a week day most folks were home. Where we saw the buck I don't see many anytime.
> 
> ...





Gotcha, kinda figured with all the wild life you photograph that it must be kinda desolate.  You are truly living the dream !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotcha, kinda figured with all the wild life you photograph that it must be kinda desolate.  You are truly living the dream !!



You got that right and after 40 years of workin this has got to be the best job I ever had


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2014)

Forgot to mention Rebecca spotted a cow moose but by the time she realized what it was and I got whoad up it had dropped into the thick stuff by the creek and not knowing iffin she had a calf we decide going after her might not be a good idea


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Thanks but awful hot and dry. We check out a couple of my duck ponds and water is not to be found
> 
> Hey Rutt thanks for the comment on Chase but with the elk hunt (almost 2 weeks ) and some deer huntin he's going to get short changed again this year



What state are you in?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> What state are you in?





Mike's in Davenport, WA !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2014)

I always thought it rained a lot in Washington


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2014)

good morning humpday drivelers

seems like some needed rain is on our way but the well wasn't dry so I could still make the morning brew.   Some of the overnight crew is still here and might need a cup to make the last hour so a big order was put in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I always thought it rained a lot in Washington





I dunno ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2014)

'Mornin Gobblin, bout got another one whupped, 7 mo to go !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin Gobblin, bout got another one whupped, 7 mo to go !!



Mornin Quack, when is the morning meeting this week?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mornin Quack, when is the morning meeting this week?





Thursday morn. 






Guess EE is on vacation AGAIN !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2014)

Mornin everyone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin everyone



Morning Wycliff,  pull up a chair and visit awhile.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thursday morn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NO not yet.  I have been working for a while this morning and trying my best to get a shipment delivered locally early this morning before any rain gets too close.

My vacation starts at about 10:30 AM tomorrow morning and I will stop by Statesboro and pick up my Daughter and Son-in-law and we will be heading on down to Florida for some golf and relaxation for me and they have lots of planned things that they want to do this year as usual.  We surely have a great time together each year.

Now, send me over some coffee to help me stay awake this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 9, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I did go back and catch up on reading from last night AND I wanted to say THANK YOU to Mike for posting such beautiful photos of his "slice of heaven" out in the State of Washington.  He sure has a knack for finding and photographing some beautiful sights of wildlife, landscapes, sunrises, sunsets, along with great photos of his beautiful Black Lab etc.  

I really enjoy those peaceful scenes that he frequently displays and it sure helps to lower my blood pressure on occasion.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

Mornin youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2014)

Mernin!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

Morning folks; today is my Friday eve.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

Somebody tell somebody I said hey; they'll know what it means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

moaning folks.

Went a helped a friend work on his truck yesterday.  Adjusted teh valves, dropped in the dist got everything right.  motor hasnt crunk in 3 months.  Got gas to the carb,  motor turned over twice and it purred like a kitten!  KInda miss working on motors and cars now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Oh really? 



hdm03 said:


> Morning folks; today is my Friday eve.





hdm=Happy! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> moaning folks.
> 
> Went a helped a friend work on his truck yesterday.  Adjusted teh valves, dropped in the dist got everything right.  motor hasnt crunk in 3 months.  Got gas to the carb,  motor turned over twice and it purred like a kitten!  KInda miss working on motors and cars now.



Can you say hobby?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

Good Googly Moogly!!!! Strang in da house!


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Googly Moogly!!!! Strang in da house!



I'm glad he don't suffer from linonophobia..................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

crown me


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh really?


_really!_


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> I'm glad he don't suffer from linonophobia..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin 



rydert said:


> crown me


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> I'm glad he don't suffer from linonophobia..................



He did at one time; but I sent prayers and he was healed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

Dirt givin me googlephobia wit all dem big werds.


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dirt givin me googlephobia wit all dem big werds.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 



Bye y'all!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hobbys cost money hfh has no money


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> Bye y'all!



Hi/Bye, Crickky! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> hobbys cost money hfh has no money



Can you say, "Hobbies that potentially could produce income"?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

I gotz to get bizzy.......CYL!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi/Bye, Crickky!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say, "Hobbies that potentially could produce income"?



 then it becomes work..  Esp when it comes to work on other peoples stuff.. they expect it right then.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2014)

Morning!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning!!



if ya cant get here on time get here when you can


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> if ya cant get here on time get here when you can



Lucky i'm here


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Lucky i'm here


 how'd you get loose?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> how'd you get loose?



Chewed thru the ropes. But you aint seen me.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

mud fluffier?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

mud-less-fluffy


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chewed thru the ropes. But you aint seen me.


No No: nope, ain't seen a thing............ No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

I seen mud... mud was here X


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I seen mud... mud was here X



 mud imposter


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

sorry... mud was there, not here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

jerkbait?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jerkbait?



Who's baitin jerks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

Can't get the Jag goin this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't get the Jag goin this mornin.



tell him to wake up and tinkle the worlds on fire


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tell him to wake up and tinkle the worlds on fire



why tinkle?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mud?



Jeffro!! Was cool up your way Thursday night and Friday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> why tinkle?



To help putout the fire, duh silly


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2014)

Mornin folks getting started a bit late myself, tried to stay up past old man bedtime and keep QUACK and Wycliff company.




Wycliff said:


> I always thought it rained a lot in Washington



I live on the dryside (east) the Wetside is the Seattle area. The mountains between us stop and reroot a lot of the rain but I wouldn't mind if it would find one of them passes and come over and stay a while and fill a few ponds 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I forgot to mention that I did go back and catch up on reading from last night AND I wanted to say THANK YOU to Mike for posting such beautiful photos of his "slice of heaven" out in the State of Washington.  He sure has a knack for finding and photographing some beautiful sights of wildlife, landscapes, sunrises, sunsets, along with great photos of his beautiful Black Lab etc.
> 
> I really enjoy those peaceful scenes that he frequently displays and it sure helps to lower my blood pressure on occasion.



Eagle anytime you need a blood presure fix just hollar I'm sure I can post up something that'll help. Just wait till after the elk hunt I should have some real good medicine to help you out  THANKS for the compliments


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Some feller done hit a bear in Wilcox Co.   Thats getting close to home


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Some feller done hit a bear in Wilcox Co.   Thats getting close to home



Werent too far from KMF location


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2014)

Mornin BOOM  better a bear then a moose


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Werent too far from KMF location


That's what I was thinkin...............but I think it was closer to MizHawtnets sisters place...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Some feller done hit a bear in Wilcox Co.   Thats getting close to home





Lot more bears around here than most folks realize. In particular, along the rivers and swamp floodplains. The Florida panhandle is slam full of em, and they are now movin` up into southwest Georgia. They`re now in the areas I hunt down around Lake Seminole. I saw one on Silver Lake WMA turkey season before last.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!! Was cool up your way Thursday night and Friday



And you didn call?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Lot more bears around here than most folks realize. In particular, along the rivers and swamp floodplains. The Florida panhandle is slam full of em, and they are now movin` up into southwest Georgia. They`re now in the areas I hunt down around Lake Seminole. I saw one on Silver Lake WMA turkey season before last.



Iv heard of them wondering up/down this way but not that close to home. I know they are in Florida and Iv seen tracks at oaky woods.  I figured we would have them around here eventually.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> And you didn call?



Told yall, mud= antisocial


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> And you didn call?


Got there late Thursday, bout 10. Spent all day on the lake and didnt get back to bro's untill midnight. Left Sat. morning. Next time



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Told yall, mud= antisocial


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

i bet mud does a better cannon ball than Mrs H...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's what I was thinkin...............but I think it was closer to MizHawtnets sisters place...........



They got bears on their property. Seen um on the trail cams. Big uns too.
Heading down there this weekend!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Told yall, mud= antisocial





I`d say I`m the antisocial one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d say I`m the antisocial one.



You been posting more than mud lately.  Some excuse he has about working or some foolishness like that


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You been posting more than mud lately.  Some excuse he has about working or some foolishness like that





Yea, I been around stuck inside more than normal cause it hurts too bad to do much right now. I`ll be healed up enough real soon, and then I`m apt to be off ramblin` God only knows where for a goodly spell. Draw a line from Leesburg to the 32 bridge down to St. Marks across to Mexico Beach back up to the the Hooch above Lake Seminole. I`ll be in that neighborhood, somewhere. With no internet access, and my phone turned off most of the time.   

Hopefully real soon, because it`s hard to enjoy the forum because of the trolls. 


Might even take off before sundown this evenin`...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

itll get better during deer season.  alot of interesting threads once folks start dusting off their bows


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> itll get better during deer season.  alot of interesting threads once folks start dusting off their bows



it isn't bow season tomorrow so why dust off the bow yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> it isn't bow season tomorrow so why dust off the bow yet?



Good point, I forget noone needs to practice and make sure everything is still in tune.  Just go slang a piece of carbon and hope for the best.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They got bears on their property. Seen um on the trail cams. Big uns too.
> Heading down there this weekend!


oh really?


Nicodemus said:


> I`d say I`m the antisocial one.


naaahhhh, you just don't like idjits........... 


Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I been around stuck inside more than normal cause it hurts too bad to do much right now. I`ll be healed up enough real soon, and then I`m apt to be off ramblin` God only knows where for a goodly spell. Draw a line from Leesburg to the 32 bridge down to St. Marks across to Mexico Beach back up to the the Hooch above Lake Seminole. I`ll be in that neighborhood, somewhere. With no internet access, and my phone turned off most of the time.
> 
> Hopefully real soon, because it`s hard to enjoy the forum because of the trolls.
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good point, I forget noone needs to practice and make sure everything is still in tune.  Just go slang a piece of carbon and hope for the best.



If it was tuned when you hung it up shouldn't it still be mkay?  besides I'm old school and one bow is still set up for aluminum errors.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's baitin jerks



Y'all calling on TP?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If it was tuned when you hung it up shouldn't it still be mkay?  besides I'm old school and one bow is still set up for aluminum errors.



man, dont you know you cant kill anything bigger than a tree rat with aluminum arrows?  Besides that, if your bow dont shoot 325fps it aint suitable for deers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oh really?
> 
> naaahhhh, you just don't like idjits...........



He post in the driveler too much to NOT like idjits.  Thats what most of us are


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He post in the driveler too much to NOT like idjits.  Thats what most of us are





No, most of ya`ll ain`t either.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> No, most of ya`ll ain`t either.



I was referring to us being idjits in a good way, not the same type of idjits keebs was referring to.   We're the cool kinda


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He post in the driveler too much to NOT like idjits.  Thats what most of us are


wait for it..........


Nicodemus said:


> No, most of ya`ll ain`t either.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was referring to us being idjits in a good way, not the same type of idjits keebs was referring to.   We're the cool kinda


ok, NOW you get it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was referring to us being idjits in a good way, not the same type of idjits keebs was referring to.   We're the cool kinda





Got`cha.  


Kinda like the term "redneck", I reckon. Seems to be real popular in this day and age. Way back in the day it was a borderline insult to be called one, now everybody wants to be one. Not me. I`m as country as anybody in the South and more so than most, and highly proud of that fact, but I`m no redneck, and have no desire to be one. 

Reckon I really am sho-nuff old fashioned.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Got`cha.
> 
> 
> Kinda like the term "redneck", I reckon. Seems to be real popular in this day and age. Way back in the day it was a borderline insult to be called one, now everybody wants to be one. Not me. I`m as country as anybody in the South and more so than most, and highly proud of that fact, but I`m no redneck, and have no desire to be one.
> ...



Funny you mention that.  Someone called me a redneck not to long ago.  I quickly corrected them by stating I was a country boy, NOT a redneck.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Funny you mention that.  Someone called me a redneck not to long ago.  I quickly corrected them by stating I was a country girl, NOT a redneck.



Fixed it fer ya Nancy


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

salit and a water......i'm eating like Boom bOOm today


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2014)

Took a lesson from the Hummers this morning ( very busy at HIA hummer internation airport) and getting a few things done while it's nice and cool.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Fixed it fer ya Nancy


thanks, i appreciate that greatly


rydert said:


> salit and a water......i'm eating like Boom bOOm today



Glad im setting a good example


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jerkbait?



He got banded a long time ago.  His nickname was "Stinkbait"


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2014)

Left over BBQ Chicken Sandwich


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> He got banded a long time ago.  His nickname was "Stinkbait"



He got bannded allday,everyday, allnight too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

quick update.  They are going to do an MRI on Gage today to make sure there is no damage.  I think a hearing test is also in the plans for today...


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quick update.  They are going to do an MRI on Gage today to make sure there is no damage.  I think a hearing test is also in the plans for today...



hope everything comes out ok.........that lil feller has had a rough time of it.........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quick update.  They are going to do an MRI on Gage today to make sure there is no damage.  I think a hearing test is also in the plans for today...


  'ing for good results!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He got banded allday,everyday, allnight too








havin_fun_huntin said:


> quick update.  They are going to do an MRI on Gage today to make sure there is no damage.  I think a hearing test is also in the plans for today...



 the results are all good!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Ill be honest, Im not worried about the test too much.  Im 100% sure hes going to be perfectly fine.  We are just hoping they dont have to sedate him to do the test


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill be honest, Im not worried about the test too much.  Im 100% sure hes going to be perfectly fine.  We are just hoping they dont have to sedate him to do the test



PM sent


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> PM sent



PM received..........you made me blush....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

PM returned.  Nice selfie; thank you


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> PM sent





rydert said:


> PM received..........you made me blush....



PM forwarded to hdm03............


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

danggit.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, she just told me they are going to do the spinal tap today too.   Looks like he is going to have a rough day.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

selfie?


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

flexible selfie.............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> flexible selfie.............



very impressive


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

I seen anough pics of rydert last week, please dont forward me any of him.  However if you have any pics of his wife, please share.  Incase you didnt know, shes HAWT


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I seen anough pics of rydert last week, please dont forward me any of him.  However if you have any pics of his wife, please share.  Incase you didnt know, shes HAWT



..........idjit.........


you liked them kayak pics didn't ya?............

rydert=sexy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> PM received..........you made me blush....


idgit


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, she just told me they are going to do the spinal tap today too.   Looks like he is going to have a rough day.


dang it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> ..........idjit.........
> 
> 
> you liked them kayak pics didn't ya?............
> ...



werent  no worse than the ones of fluffy i seen over the weekend...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

On a good note, he has gained almost 2 lbs and grew 3 inches in a month


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, she just told me they are going to do the spinal tap today too.   Looks like he is going to have a rough day.



 Poor lil guy



havin_fun_huntin said:


> On a good note, he has gained almost 2 lbs and grew 3 inches in a month


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2014)

Grilled blackened salmon and skrimps on a stick. Broc and taters too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

you had blackened broc and taters?  that dont sound good


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> werent  no worse than the ones of fluffy i seen over the weekend...



any pics of his wife?....brb


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> any pics of his wife?....brb




A few, yup.    You and mud both married up


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

wow!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> A few, yup.    You and mud both married up



true dat...same goes for you too.to.two,2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> true dat...same goes for you too.to.two,2



  Thanks, now shes gonna read this adn her ego is going to inflate...

CRAP!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, she just told me they are going to do the spinal tap today too.   Looks like he is going to have a rough day.


 bless his heart.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



Mud dropped in again.  MrsH, rydert and HDM are Pming and forwarding selfies.  Nic came and left.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

i'm also working on my twerkin' moves


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

i look sexy


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Update:  hdm03 has a distorted mirror


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm also working on my twerkin' moves


wiggle,wiggle,wiggle


hdm03 said:


> i look sexy


He's sexy and he knows it. 



I know my Pop music I'm tellin ya.


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

cloudy..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thundering................


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

hope it rains on my garden today


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

might need to do my twerkin rain dance


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

nekkid


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

bOOM bOOM, hope all is well with Gage!

Unfortunately, I don't see how they could do an MRI on an infant without sedation. You can't just tell him to be still....don't move.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?


crap


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Update:  hdm03 has a distorted mirror


Hope all goes well with the lil man today



hdm03 said:


> hope it rains on my garden today



We need a lil rain pretty bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

Dert....send pics of wife, so I can tell her hey!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

I just watch a video of Tyler Farr doing a cover of that cyrus girls song "wrecking ball"  OHMY


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM, hope all is well with Gage!
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't see how they could do an MRI on an infant without sedation. You can't just tell him to be still....don't move.



no kidding.....i had an mri a few months ago and i didn't think i was going to be able to stay still the whole time.  of course; i have twerkin' in my blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

Jag had an MRI when he was very young, had to sedate him.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

Who is Tyler Farr???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

They told her if she could get him to sleep tehy wouldnt sedate him.  If he was awake they will sedate him adn do it in the morning..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> no kidding.....i had an mri a few months ago and i didn't think i was going to be able to stay still the whole time.  of course; i have twerkin' in my blood



They find what whats wrong with ya??


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

what whats


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> no kidding.....i had an mri a few months ago and i didn't think i was going to be able to stay still the whole time.  of course; i have twerkin' in my blood



I had one not too long ago and the dadgum thing crashed. The next thing I know everything went quiet and all the little lights went out. I thought I was gonna be stuck in that thing.

Technician pulled me out and played around with it and got it back up and I had to do the last 20 mins over again


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I had one not too long ago and the dadgum thing crashed. The next thing I know everything went quiet and all the little lights went out. I thought I was gonna be stuck in that thing.
> 
> Technician *pulled me out and played around with it and got it back up *and I had to do the last 20 mins over again



Do what?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They told her if she could get him to sleep tehy wouldnt sedate him.  If he was awake they will sedate him adn do it in the morning..



10-4, we couldn't get Jag to go to sleeep.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Who is Tyler Farr???



wow...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wow...



Sorry; I don't watch E every night like you do; Nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Sorry; I don't watch E every night like you do; Nancy



He sings redneck crazy and whiskey in my water...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag had an MRI when he was very young, had to sedate him.


same here.


Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, we couldn't get Jag to go to sleeep.



I'm sure the MRI machines are better than they were 23 years ago, but that thing was LOUD.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They find what whats wrong with ya??


Its a lost cause...


hdm03 said:


> Do what?????





Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, we couldn't get Jag to go to sleeep.



Shes going to keep him awake until its closer to time so he will go out like a light.. thats the goal anyways..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Crown me.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> same here.
> 
> 
> I'm sure the MRI machines are better than they were 23 years ago, but that thing was LOUD.



They still loud.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



Too busy watching the wiggle song weren'tcha


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

This is my 9,635th post...  Thanks for reading


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> same here.
> 
> 
> I'm sure the MRI machines are better than they were 23 years ago, but that thing was LOUD.



They were very LOUD back then.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

The storm has arrived.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The storm has arrived.



Tell it I said hello and for it to play nice


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell it I said hello and for it to play nice



Turned off like a light switch.


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

I've had a good many MRI's.....I supposedly can't have one now cause I gots so much metal in my body...........magnet+metal=heat.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> I've had a good many MRI's.....I supposedly can't have one now cause I gots so much metal in my body...........magnet+metal=heat.....



I had a barrett in my hair when Cody had his. I stuck my head up in there to make sure he was alright. Stood my hair straight up. Scared me half tadeff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Times up!
Tomorrow is my Thursday.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> I've had a good many MRI's.....I supposedly can't have one now cause I gots so much metal in my body...........magnet+metal=heat.....



I have titanium in my body and I was told that i could still have them?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> I've had a good many MRI's.....I supposedly can't have one now cause I gots so much metal in my body...........magnet+metal=heat.....



Surprised you don't have metallophobia! Or MRIphobia!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I have titanium in my body and I was told that i could still have them?



i got 5 titanium screws holding my foot on, yes you can still have MRIs


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what whats





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crown me.






rydert said:


> I've had a good many MRI's.....I supposedly can't have one now cause I gots so much metal in my body...........magnet+metal=heat.....


You the million dollar man?


hdm03 said:


> I have titanium in my body and I was told that i could still have them?


Wolverine...... that you????????????


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i got 5 titanium screws holding my foot on, yes you can still have MRIs


Y'all a bunch of broke up folks in here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2014)

looking stormy here.  sure hope it rains on the garden.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hot and sunny in T-town.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You the million dollar man?
> 
> Wolverine...... that you????????????
> Y'all a bunch of broke up folks in here






Chicks dig scars.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Chicks dig scars.



I got scars, just no nuts and bolts.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I got scars, just no nuts and bolts.



Wait, scratch half that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait, scratch half that.



don't scratch that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

poor mud...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I got scars, just no nuts and bolts.





I wouldn`t have admitted that for the world to see...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't scratch that.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t have admitted that for the world to see...



I would have expected that from hfh; not the Mudster


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I got scars, just no nuts and bolts.





mudracing101 said:


> Wait, scratch half that.





gobbleinwoods said:


> don't scratch that.


     


Nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t have admitted that for the world to see...


He did!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I would have expected that from hfh; not the Mudster






Just remember, hes the one that started the "manly driveler".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I got scars, just no nuts and bolts.



   



mudracing101 said:


>



Where were you for the Homersexual thread?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

Rain done shut me down. Oh well, we needed it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

All yall getting rain can share with us in the South..  Yall aint gotta hoard it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

I heard that Snow puts more nitrogen in the ground, have any of yall noticed that in your gardens?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> All yall getting rain can share with us in the South..  Yall aint gotta hoard it



That's the way it is every year. Then in the late Winter we are overcast, cold, and drizzly, while yall are bright, sunny, and warm. Goes both ways!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I heard that Snow puts more nitrogen in the ground, have any of yall noticed that in your gardens?



You can notice it in the grass after it melts, if you have the turf type fescue. It'll green it up. There's nitrogen in the rain too, that's why no irrigation can ever produce what rain does naturally.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You can notice it in the grass after it melts, if you have the turf type fescue. It'll green it up. There's nitrogen in the rain too, that's why no irrigation can ever produce what rain does naturally.



it was my understanding that snow puts more down than rain tho


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it was my understanding that snow puts more down than rain tho



so if we could get the grass to grow in the winter it would be really green?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> so if we could get the grass to grow in the winter it would be really green?



Crickett said her weeds are always green


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

I just read back. Classic Mud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just read back. Classic Mud.



Im still trying to figure out if he is missing his bolts or his nuts.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im still trying to figure out if he is missing his bolts or his nuts.



I think he interchanges them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it was my understanding that snow puts more down than rain tho



It's possible that it absorbs more nitrogen out of the air than rain, but it also slow releases it as it melts. 

I'm just talkin out of the side of my mouth.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im still trying to figure out if he is missing his bolts or his nuts.



One ain't no good without the other.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think he interchanges them.



Kinda like Mr potato head?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im still trying to figure out if he is missing his bolts or his nuts.



If you have no bolts to hold the nuts then . . . it could be both are missing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It's possible that it absorbs more nitrogen out of the air than rain, but it also slow releases it as it melts.
> 
> I'm just talkin out of the side of my mouth.



That's xacly what I was thinkin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

sounds good to me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's xacly what I was thinkin.



What? That I'm talkin out of the side of my mouf.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mud


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

Well well well........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud





hdm03 said:


> mud?



crap

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

Irish coffee!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud



It aint time to turn the page yet, silly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Irish coffee!



Light weight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2014)

crap^3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

mud is still asleep on the couch at work..  He might not be so happy iffin yall wake him up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Gage got the MRI w/o having to be sedated.  Lil fella slept thru the whole thing.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2014)

It's time!
Bye ya'll!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

bye keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2014)

Later y'all.


----------



## rydert (Jul 9, 2014)

lightning produces nitrogen.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Light weight.



I like to eazzzzzze into it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> lightning produces nitrogen.....



hdm produces methane.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> lightning produces nitrogen.....



dert has astraphobia, also known as astrapophobia, brontophobia, keraunophobia, or tonitrophobia,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

I always thought lightning produced lectricity.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

Quackbro in da house!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I always thought lightning produced lectricity.





It`ll dadgum sure make you dive down a gopher hole and get amongst the terrypins and rattlers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap
> crap





gobbleinwoods said:


> crap^3




In reading back, I sure do see a lot of this stuff listed above happening this afternoon.  You know Imodium AD works wonders for that problem !!!  

Heck, then add the fact that Mud has advised that he has lost his nuts and bolts to that equation and now this thread has all of the makings of a "real" Soap Opera !!!


Nic was right when replied to Mud and said, "I don't think that I would have told that".


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2014)

EE44, thank you for the kind words about my Lady and me the other day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

A rare Mid day post by MR EE


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It`ll dadgum sure make you dive down a gopher hole and get amongst the terrypins and rattlers.



I've got a lot more respect for it now that it bit me once.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Left over BBQ Chicken Sandwich




Crickett bbq'd her roosta . . . 





mudracing101 said:


> I got scars, just no nuts and bolts.




Oh SNAP !!!!  mudracin = nutless 




Jeff C. said:


> Where were you for the Homersexual thread?





It got gone ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett bbq'd her roosta . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I wonder why?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 9, 2014)

Im out... yall try to behave in here...  Jeff,  your in charge of keeping quack in line.... GOOD LUCK


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I wonder why?





I dunno ??? 




Off to work !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im out... yall try to behave in here...  Jeff,  your in charge of keeping quack in line.... GOOD LUCK



Take Care hfh......glad all went well with Gage today.

That ain't happenin, bud! 





Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Catcha on da flip side!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2014)

Might outta wait to cut the rest of this wood, done had a couple drinks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> EE44, thank you for the kind words about my Lady and me the other day.




Nic, Thank You.  My friend, I told the Gospel truth about it too.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Might outta wait to cut the rest of this wood, done had a couple drinks.




Getting pretty smart JC in your old age ( no sence messin up a good buzz with a saw or ax


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett bbq'd her roosta . . .



No No:

I'm surprised you read back that far! You NEVER read back! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Getting pretty smart JC in your old age ( no sense mess in up a good buzz with a saw or ax



Love the new avatar Mikey!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2014)

Fishing pole line fixed.   Good to go next time I will wear them trouts out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Fishing pole line fixed.   Good to go next time I will wear them trouts out.



I'm headed to Wal-mart for inflatable mattresses and a spool of braid for the rods and reels.
Got a bunch of flounder, shrimp, crabs, and other assorted seafood wanting to come home with me. They just don't know it yet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to Wal-mart for inflatable mattresses and a spool of braid for the rods and reels.
> Got a bunch of flounder, shrimp, crabs, and other assorted seafood wanting to come home with me. They just don't know it yet.



Didn't you buy air mattresses before the last trip?  Do you have as much luck with them as Ameristep Blinds?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2014)

Afternoon everyone


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Didn't you buy air mattresses before the last trip?  Do you have as much luck with them as Ameristep Blinds?



Yes, i do. Every mattress leaks air and i can't find where its leaking from.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon everyone



'sup, Wy C?


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to Wal-mart for inflatable mattresses and a spool of braid for the rods and reels.
> Got a bunch of flounder, shrimp, crabs, and other assorted seafood wanting to come home with me. They just don't know it yet.






What?   You building a raft to fish and gig off of?
Please be careful Bama!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Laneybird said:


> What?   You building a raft to fish and gig off of?
> Please be careful Bama!



I'd rather sleep on an air mattress on the floor for 3 nights than get a hotel room. That would cut into my skrimp buying money severely!


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd rather sleep on an air mattress on the floor for 3 nights than get a hotel room. That would cut into my skrimp buying money severely!




OK...I got it.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, i do. Every mattress leaks air and i can't find where its leaking from.



I got tired of leaky air mattresses so I bought some army cots and have never regretted it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No No:
> 
> I'm surprised you read back that far! You NEVER read back!
> 
> ...





Tricked ya !!! hehe



Gotta new hound dog pup that showed up at the mines, he's got a big gash on his shoulder, doctered him up, and fed him, then he howled at me . . 



Rainin . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I got tired of leaky air mattresses so I bought some army cots and have never regretted it.



I've got a cot but that thing just kills my back.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I've got a cot but that thing just kills my back.



The ones I have sleep great. The last time me and my son went to the mountains camping he asked me if we could get rid of bed at the house and put the cots in his room


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> The ones I have sleep great. The last time me and my son went to the mountains camping he asked me if we could get rid of bed at the house and put the cots in his room



Bama's cot would fold up on him in the middle of the night!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Bama's cot would fold up on him in the middle of the night!



No, it just falls over..... with me in it. I hate waking up in mid-fall.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2014)

Quack, you gonna warn that boy about what to look for in that old fiberglass boat, before he throws his money away?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Bama's cot would fold up on him in the middle of the night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, you gonna warn that boy about what to look for in that old fiberglass boat, before he throws his money away?





Naw, it ain't but $300, live and learn !!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> No, it just falls over..... with me in it. I hate waking up in mid-fall.





RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2014)

All alone . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 10, 2014)

I did my 12 hrs quack.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 10, 2014)

One more beer with Billy and I'm done until 9am.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2014)

6 moe hours


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Same here, Wy.
Off call at 7am and then pack the truck and head to PC!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I did my 12 hrs quack.




Little over halfway thru, 6 more to go. 




rhbama3 said:


> Same here, Wy.
> Off call at 7am and then pack the truck and head to PC!





Safe travels Pookie !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Same here, Wy.
> Off call at 7am and then pack the truck and head to PC!



Good luck and stay safe


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2014)

Good mornin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2014)

OK drivelers, I hope that all of you will be on your best behavior for the next 10 days or so while I am vacating.  I will be hitting the road this morning heading south and I probably won't be checking in too much for awhile, so ya'll behave now.

The only scarey thing is that I just now realized that Bama and I will be in the same state at the same time and I am just praying that there won't be any hurricanes, floods, tornadoes, wildfires, earthquakes, tsunamis, or any other type of wild occurrences such as Bama becoming the new President and CEO of Ameristep Corporation.  

Gobblin, Please send me some fresh brewed coffee because I think that I am going to need some soon. 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Just kidding of course as I do hope that Bama has a great and SAFE time while catching lots of flounder, crabs, shrimp, clams, and any other sea creatures that he can eat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2014)

EE,  are you just kidding about wanting coffee or bama being in the same state?

Well in case you want some it is brewed

Quack is about to check in one last time.  How is Chalkmine and Gash getting along?





Wycliff, I see your light is still on.   mornin'


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,  are you just kidding about wanting coffee or bama being in the same state?
> 
> Well in case you want some it is brewed
> 
> ...





Mornin Gobblin and EE !!!



Well Gash stole CC's bed,  Charlie didn't much like it, but let him have it.  I got CC a blankie and put down for him.  Gash seems to be infatuated with trying to breed the cat, the cat keeps trying to hide up under my desk with Gash steady trying to get to him, ended up running Gash and Doodoohead outside.


Almost meeting time . . Grrrrrrrrrrrr .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2014)

So is it going to be Fred or Gash?   Just read the foodie thread.




Hooked On Quack said:


> CC's a lil upset, seems we have a new edition to the mines, a young hound dog pup showed up today (Fred) and CC's seems to be jealous . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

lock er down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

Morning Folks..  Gages MRI came back perfect.  Good news for the morning


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Folks..  _*Gages MRI came back perfect*_.  Good news for the morning


 Now THAT'S the way to start the day!!
Mornin Folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

That's awesome news; hfh!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Folks..  Gages MRI came back perfect.  Good news for the morning



whoooooootttttt!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Folks..  Gages MRI came back perfect.  Good news for the morning



GREAT NEWS HFH 

Mornin folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Good morning. Have y'all seen them???????????//


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Have y'all seen them???????????//





Nope sorry, i didnt look..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Folks..  Gages MRI came back perfect.  Good news for the morning



Great news


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

Mornin kids! 

Lawd, I haven't slept like that since I don't know when. Almost slept too much.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

Jeff,  I hear the older you get the less you sleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Same here, Wy.
> Off call at 7am and then pack the truck and head to PC!



One more week for me, head out next Friday for 5 days at the beach. Got to get this work trip behind me at the beginning of the week though.

Have a safe and fun escape, bama. I hope you load up your freezer with seafood.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK drivelers, I hope that all of you will be on your best behavior for the next 10 days or so while I am vacating.  I will be hitting the road this morning heading south and I probably won't be checking in too much for awhile, so ya'll behave now.
> 
> The only scarey thing is that I just now realized that Bama and I will be in the same state at the same time and I am just praying that there won't be any hurricanes, floods, tornadoes, wildfires, earthquakes, tsunamis, or any other type of wild occurrences such as Bama becoming the new President and CEO of Ameristep Corporation.
> 
> ...



Just keep your eyes and ears peeled for unexpected weather events, Mike.

Have a good time with your friends and family on your trip, Mike.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Folks..  Gages MRI came back perfect.  Good news for the morning



Can't ask for better news than that, bOOM bOOM!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Mornin





Great news bout Gage!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud?



you arent going to answer his question?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Have y'all seen them???????????//



yep have on sandals.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff,  I hear the older you get the less you sleep.



I can function normally on 5 hrs, 6 is perfect, 7 is almost unheard of but more than enough, 8 is too much, if that answers your question?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Great news



Mud=Quang!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you arent going to answer his question?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Have y'all seen them???????????//





hdm03 said:


>



that one..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

who's them???????????//


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> who's them???????????//



I was wondering the same thing.  Cant help look for something if you dont know waht your looking for, right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

Lost nuts and bolts= Mudette is Quang!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lost nuts and bolts= Mudette is Quang!





 he should look under the coffee table, in the couch cushions or his wifes purse..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he should look under the coffee table, in the couch cushions or his wifes purse..



Maybe Jeff has them?  Check his hands.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Maybe Jeff has them?  Check his hands.



Might be in H22's camper.  He finds stuff in there all the time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

(2 members and 10 guests),  alot of folks like to view the driveler...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Maybe Jeff has them?  Check his hands.



Nope, mine are SS!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Might be in H22's camper.  He finds stuff in there all the time



or his duck blind; lots of stuff gets lost and found up in therra


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

mudette?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

hfh = Nancy
mud = Alice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mudette?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



poop.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

I feel like we are missing someone today


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> who's them???????????//


My nuts ........ 























and bolts.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> he should look under the coffee table, in the couch cushions or his wifes purse..


Found em, they were in the ole lady's purse. 



Jeff C. said:


> Nope, mine are SS!



No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> My nuts ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of the time when I lose something thats where it is too.   That or she just moves my stuff somewhere adn forgets where..  Glad you found everything.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

You should post a pic of your nuts and the bolts


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You should post a pic of your nuts and the bolts



You'd know em if ya saw em.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

Mud, serious question..  You ever ran a motor with vortec heads and roller rockers?   If so have you had an issue with the stock valve covers not being deep enough?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

Just got back from town and this is a little tease Iffin you want to see more check the photo forum headed there to post the rest


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, serious question..  You ever ran a motor with vortec heads and roller rockers?   If so have you had an issue with the stock valve covers not being deep enough?



I havnt.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

me neither


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I havnt.



you werent much help....  The self aligning rockers were fine, the new ones he got seem to have a bigger body and not allowing the covers to drop all the way.. both rockers are 1.5-1


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

prayers for the covers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> prayers for the covers



aint my rockers..  them things cost to much


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

awww man.....what happened to my post?............



neva mind...............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> awww man.....what happened to my post?............
> 
> 
> 
> neva mind...............



Strongly worded PM sent


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Strongly worded PM sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

Just ordered some solar bunkend covers for my popup. Now the AC will keep the camper cool even in direct sunlight when/if necessary. They will make them today and ship them tomorrow, should have them no later than Monday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

ooopsy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

Back to working on yard/beach/fishing cart!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Back to working on yard/beach/fishing cart!



for SOME REASON that smiley makes me think of bama


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

crap


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> for SOME REASON that smiley makes me think of bama



hard hats are for sissies.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

SO FAR there is nothing growing in the petri  dishs..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> hard hats are for sissies.



  good point


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> hard hats are for sissies.



Dorky lookin too! 

Figgered we grab a bite to eat before the mayhem and destruction.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Then tomorrow its, "    "


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2014)

Lost another chick this morning! This time it was a baby buff orpington!  Don't know what is going on with the chickens but I'm about tired of dealing with sick chickens & dead chickens 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Folks..  Gages MRI came back perfect.  Good news for the morning





havin_fun_huntin said:


> SO FAR there is nothing growing in the petri  dishs..


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Lost another chick this morning! This time it was a baby buff orpington!  Don't know what is going on with the chickens but I'm about tired of dealing with sick chickens & dead chickens



How are the bees?


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> I've had a good many MRI's.....I supposedly can't have one now cause I gots so much metal in my body...........magnet+metal=heat.....





hdm03 said:


> I have titanium in my body and I was told that i could still have them?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> i got 5 titanium screws holding my foot on, yes you can still have MRIs



.....not sure why they told me that...could be that the metal is so close to my spine.....


I read back some


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How are the bees?



Don't have any yet! But leave it to my hubby & he'll have them sooner or later!  He takes on these animals & I'm the one left taking care of them!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Lost another chick this morning! This time it was a baby buff orpington!  Don't know what is going on with the chickens but I'm about tired of dealing with sick chickens & dead chickens



Lost all my spendy bantys to hawks and yotes   thought maybe they'd be faster but nope that didn't work either. Guess free range also means free food for the critters


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you werent much help....  The self aligning rockers were fine, the new ones he got seem to have a bigger body and not allowing the covers to drop all the way.. both rockers are 1.5-1


I can imagine it would be tight. Stay with 1.5 the 1.6 would prob. need the guide holes for the push rods cut out. If he puts taller covers there might be other problems like brackets not bolting back on. Nothing ever fits right in the world of aftermarket most of the time.



rydert said:


> awww man.....what happened to my post?............
> 
> 
> 
> neva mind...............


Missed it , post it again.



Jeff C. said:


> Back to working on yard/beach/fishing cart!



Pick me up on the way Jeffro


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Lost all my spendy bantys to hawks and yotes   thought maybe they'd be faster but nope that didn't work either. Guess free range also means free food for the critters



We got a couple of foxes running around here but they haven't gotten to the chickens yet. We keep ours in the run during the day & locked up in the coops at night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> .....not sure why they told me that...could be that the metal is so close to my spine.....
> 
> 
> I read back some



dert ignored my posts!

I think dert is  at me. 

I didn do nuttin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I can imagine it would be tight. Stay with 1.5 the 1.6 would prob. need the guide holes for the push rods cut out. If he puts taller covers there might be other problems like brackets not bolting back on. Nothing ever fits right in the world of aftermarket most of the time.
> 
> Missed it , post it again.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> hard hats are for sissies.





Crickett said:


> Lost another chick this morning! This time it was a baby buff orpington!  Don't know what is going on with the chickens but I'm about tired of dealing with sick chickens & dead chickens


Prayers for your chickens


rydert said:


> .....not sure why they told me that...could be that the metal is so close to my spine.....
> 
> 
> I read back some



Some body stick a knife in your back?????? Speakin of, tell the Mrs. i said Hey


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Missed it , post it again.



is was about you...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I can imagine it would be tight. Stay with 1.5 the 1.6 would prob. need the guide holes for the push rods cut out. If he puts taller covers there might be other problems like brackets not bolting back on. Nothing ever fits right in the world of aftermarket most of the time.



Luckily no brackets will be n the way.  And your right, it nevers seems to work out so easily once you mod something..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

Ok back to work for real this time.....catch yall later!


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> dert ignored my posts!
> 
> I think dert is  at me.
> 
> I didn do nuttin.



I didn't see it.....I guess i'll read back again


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

dirt has poor reading comprehension


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> is was about you...............



Pm me


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

no crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



Crap


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

pm sent.....selfie included


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

Really sad when your standing behind  a once beloved family member and hope they dont notice you.  Really sad what an addiction to pain meds can do to someone!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

plus side.. SNYDER jalapeno pretzels are off the chain


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



You should post that in the On Topic forum.  HDM would love to give you all the answers.


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> plus side.. SNYDER jalapeno pretzels are off the chain



i'll have to try those.........

I like the buffalo wings ones...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> i'll have to try those.........
> 
> I like the buffalo wings ones...........



Yes sir, thems good too.. So far every flavor Iv tried has been good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Really sad when your standing behind  a once beloved family member and hope they dont notice you.  Really sad what an addiction to pain meds can do to someone!



I knew you were behind me........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You should post that in the On Topic forum.  HDM would love to give you all the answers.



If Keebs needs anything and I mean anything at all; for the love of all that's good and righteous; please let me know.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Hello, Ladies! 

About got the truck packed up but Bubbette has gone into full "snail's pace" mode. 
I'm ready to go fishing!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I knew you were behind me........



well, you need to take a bath, wash your clothes and buy some new shoes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> About got the truck packed up but Bubbette has gone into full "snail's pace" mode.
> I'm ready to go fishing!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> About got the truck packed up but Bubbette has gone into full "snail's pace" mode.
> I'm ready to go fishing!!!!!



Then theres thatt OTHER option


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2014)

The grass is  turning blue late, up here this year. Afternoon youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


Yeah, that makes me feel better. Thanks.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Then theres thatt OTHER option



If she don't get off the phone with her co-worker, we ain't ever getting outta here!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, that makes me feel better. Thanks.
> 
> 
> If she don't get off the phone with her co-worker, we ain't ever getting outta here!



Just leave her there... Thats what Id do


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2014)

unplug the phone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2014)

I wanna go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd be sitting in the truck waiting on YOU if it were me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ya'll behave. We gots 2 Mods up in herea


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll behave. We gots 2 Mods up in herea



YEP.......and they tha meanest ones too,2,two


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

Mz Hornett?


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

I wasn't tryin...............


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2014)

Yall better git.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2014)

I skeered one of um off.




Pizza Pie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yall better git.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yall better git.



Nic?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2014)

Why do small engine manufacturers put a cover on with 3 phillips screws and one torques ?   Designers must never work on anything of their own.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll behave. We gots 2 Mods up in herea





rydert said:


> YEP.......and they tha meanest ones too,2,two



and I thought Mod weren't allowed in the Driveler?
 oh crap !!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You should post that in the On Topic forum.  HDM would love to give you all the answers.





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


you know.......... 


hdm03 said:


> If Keebs needs anything and I mean anything at all; for the love of all that's good and righteous; please let me know.





rhbama3 said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> About got the truck packed up but Bubbette has gone into full "snail's pace" mode.
> I'm ready to go fishing!!!!!


hiya bama!  Wish I was goin with ya'll........... I'd be settin in the truck blowing the horn holler'in "LET'S GOOOOOO!!!!!!!"


KyDawg said:


> The grass is  turning blue late, up here this year. Afternoon youngins.


Charlie in da house!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> unplug the phone.


what if it's a cell................ 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll behave. We gots 2 Mods up in herea


No No: no worries, they hide in here............ 


rydert said:


> I wasn't tryin...............


of course not, not at all............. 


KyDawg said:


> Yall better git.


where to?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why do small engine manufacturers put a cover on with 3 phillips screws and one torques ?   Designers must never work on anything of their own.



GW just like car manufactures so you got to pay to have it worked on and pay big bucks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Sweet little thunder shower. Hopes it's doing this at the Cafe356.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why do small engine manufacturers put a cover on with 3 phillips screws and one torques ?   Designers must never work on anything of their own.



jt be glad it wasnt a temper resistant screw that requires a special bit or driver..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> GW just like car manufactures so you got to pay to have it worked on and pay big bucks



yep my last ford you had to have a special wrench to change the fuel filter.  clear as day it was visible in the frame but . . . and there wasn't enough slack to just cut it out and put in workable clamps.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jt be glad it wasnt a temper resistant screw that requires a special bit or driver..



Those are TAMPER not TEMPER cause when you find of them   what you have to say you can't post on here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jt be glad it wasnt a temper resistant screw that requires a special bit or driver..



I don't have the temper--ment for such nonsense.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey Keebs.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep my last ford you had to have a special wrench to change the fuel filter.  clear as day it was visible in the frame but . . . and there wasn't enough slack to just cut it out and put in workable clamps.



Know what ya mean there. When I did the oil change the other day decided to check mine out then decided it must be just fine  but at least it's better then the Dakota which is on the fuel pump in the tank. Now who's stupid idea was that?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Okay, i'm turning things over to Hdm03 while i'm gone. He now has the ability to be invisible, post, quote, multi-quote, and send PM's. He can also blow a whistle if needed. 
Y'all be good and i'll see ya later!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i'm turning things over to Hdm03 while i'm gone. He now has the ability to be invisible, post, quote, multi-quote, and send PM's. He can also blow a whistle if needed.
> Y'all be good and i'll see ya later!!!



don't believe I would have told that.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i'm turning things over to Hdm03 while i'm gone. He now has the ability to be invisible, post, quote, multi-quote, and send PM's. He can also blow a whistle if needed.
> Y'all be good and i'll see ya later!!!


 
Better give him a new box of fuses cause before it's done he'll blow one or two,2 to,too 

Have fun and be careful


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Those are TAMPER not TEMPER cause when you find of them   what you have to say you can't post on here





gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't have the temper--ment for such nonsense.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i'm turning things over to Hdm03 while i'm gone. He now has the ability to be invisible, post, quote, multi-quote, and send PM's. He can also blow a whistle if needed.
> Y'all be good and i'll see ya later!!!



Have fun bama and be safe


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Hey it's just me and you now want to have a PARTY ????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't believe I would have told that.



Just keep your sound turned down.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

Dang Bama's back he "LIED TO US"


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

I got it under control rhbamathree.  Have a good trip!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey it's just me and you now want to have a PARTY ????



Long as you dont party like quack, im game.  Quacks partys skeer me.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

looky there; done did it again without even trying


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

You 9 quest can join us now


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Long as you dont party like quack, im game.  Quacks partys skeer me.



Not me the only time I like to get neked is with wimen or in the shower


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2014)

bama have a good un and stick a hook in the fish this trip.


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 is in charge.............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> hdm03 is in charge.............




And with the raise he's BUYIN


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Not me the only time I like to get neked is with wimen or in the shower



Your safe then... LETS PARTAY :


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

we are all going to be banned soon..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

scuse me, sorry


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your not safe then... LETS PARTAY :



do what?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Did somebody say PARTY?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sweet little thunder shower. Hopes it's doing this at the Cafe356.



Sun is shining here!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i'm turning things over to Hdm03 while i'm gone. He now has the ability to be invisible, post, quote, multi-quote, and send PM's. He can also blow a whistle if needed.
> Y'all be good and i'll see ya later!!!


all that power!


rydert said:


> hdm03 is in charge.............


skerry ain't it??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Sun is shining here!



Here to now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> do what?



  i actually went backk and had to reread my original post...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> we are all going to be banned soon..



I ain't worried I's already BANNED


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I ain't worried Is already BANNED



IM not


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> IM not



It's OK Rebecca tells me it's a good thang


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> IM not



hfh = flirting with LOVEMYLABXS


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

Now that you're in charge HDM what's the 1st order of business ?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = flirting with LOVEMYLABXS



HDM03=jealous


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

Let's beat up havin_fun_goatin


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


> HDM03=jealous



little bit


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = flirting with LOVEMYLABXS



Don't work, refer back I'm already BANNED 


Plus I think all he really wants   is for me to show him where these bucks are


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2014)

KANG Mikey


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Let's beat up havin_fun_goatin



never mind; i think he protected on the hate crimes law


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> little bit



Oh no not you to and here I thought you said you liked me for who I was


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> It's OK Rebecca tells me it's a good thang


LMS has papers on me, i just dont have a wedding band.


hdm03 said:


> hfh = flirting with LOVEMYLABXS





Crickett said:


> HDM03=jealous


wht she said


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't work, refer back I'm already BANNED
> 
> 
> Plus I think all he really wants   is for me to show him where these bucks are


Dang, cant sneak nothing past you


hdm03 said:


> never mind; i think he protected on the hate crimes law



Yes, yes I am


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 is in charge..........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> hdm03 is in charge..........



that reminds me; tell your wife i said hey; she'll know what it means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> hdm03 is in charge..........



of?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS has papers on me, i just dont have a wedding band.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you sure those papers aren't on the floor under ya???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that reminds me; tell your wife i said hey; she'll know what it means



Im on the phone with her... she said she didnt get it


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> of?



what?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS has papers on me, i just dont have a wedding band.



My hubby doesn't wear his wedding band. He has always worked on cars & has seen guys nearly lose a finger from wearing a wedding band while working. He said he'll never wear one & I don't ask him to. No No:


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My hubby doesn't wear his wedding band. He has always worked on cars & has seen guys nearly lose a finger from wearing a wedding band while working. He said he'll never wear one & I don't ask him to. No No:



That's a great story!  I may have to steal that one!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> hdm03 is in charge..........



google maps does not show a town by the name of charge.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


> HDM03=jealous





rydert said:


> *hdm03 is LARGE & in charge*..........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

ease up on the fat jokes.......if ya'll see that your post is missing you know why


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

careful with the innuendos


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Is it hard to type while layin on the floor rollin around?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ease up on the fat jokes.......if ya'll see that your post is missing you know why



ease up on the jelly donuts and it will be easier.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ease up on the fat jokes.......if ya'll see that your post is missing you know why




 don't think any of the MODs are crazy enough to give you that much power



but then again I could be wrong and iffin so I sorry


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm about to send out some strongly worded PMs with selfies attached


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that reminds me; tell your wife i said hey; she'll know what it means



I told her you said hey........she say she don't like "chunky" boys.....sorry hdm03


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm about to send out some strongly worded PMs with selfies attached



if theys nekked I'm not readin anything I get from you


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> if theys nekked I'm not readin anything I get from you



that's what they all say; at first


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im on the phone with her... she said she didnt get it



.....idjit........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

I wasn't tryin.......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that's what they all say; at first



Now I'm scared and it's getting hot so think I'll make a run to the store and get a couple of tall 24s that way if I forget and open a PM I'll have a good reason to throw up   Oh and you can bet I'll take the camera just incase I see something to torment ya with


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i'm turning things over to Hdm03 while i'm gone. He now has the ability to be invisible, post, quote, multi-quote, and send PM's. He can also blow a whistle if needed.
> Y'all be good and i'll see ya later!!!


 Hdm03 in charge

Have a good one Bama


hdm03 said:


> mud?



Crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ...


Thin ice.


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thin ice.



hdm03 should be very well acquainted with thin ice.........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Is it hard to type while layin on the floor rollin around?


not for me, I got it perfected!


rydert said:


> I told her you said hey........she say she don't like "chunky" boys.....sorry hdm03


  ohsnap!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> I told her you said hey........she say she don't like "chunky" boys.....sorry hdm03


Yeah, thats what they all say.  


rydert said:


> .....idjit........



Sorry, next time Ill tell her you said hey too


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ohsnap!



hey Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey Keebs


hey you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Somebody tell hdm03 he needs to close the Billy thread.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Times up. 
Tomorrow is my Friday!

CANNONBALL!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

Is an Admin more powerful than a Mod?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Is an Admin more powerful than a Mod?



yes, yes they are


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Is an Admin more powerful than a Mod?



and there are levels of admins.   plain admins, super admins (who have more buttons) and so forth.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Is an Admin more powerful than a Mod?



 Why do you ask??


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Why do you ask??



Thinking about bandeding


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and there are levels of admins.   plain admins, super admins (who have more buttons) and so forth.



But don't they all have the BIG RED BUTTON?

Yes


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

I think Quack is an admin...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> But don't they all have the BIG RED BUTTON?



All but the 'new moderator' which is the training stage while one just looks at what all is there.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> I think Quack is an admin...........



I think you're confused.....he's on some sort of offender list with the state; maybe even the feds


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I think you're confused.....he's on some sort of offender list with the state; maybe even the feds



Yeah, I remember that now......I told him he should not have took that video..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hfh?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hdm03????


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

crap?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



Crap, you are in charge


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?





mudracing101 said:


> Hdm03????


 you boys No No: trying No No: to No No: hard..........No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you boys No No: trying No No: to No No: hard..........No No:



 Hey


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you boys No No: trying No No: to No No: hard..........No No:



Tell em keebs


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you boys No No: trying No No: to No No: hard..........No No:



I sent a strongly worded PM to the both of them along with a half of a infriction


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I sent a strongly worded PM to the both of them along with a half of a infriction



a what?


HFG may need to explain that..............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

rydert said:


> a what?
> 
> 
> HFG may need to explain that..............



HFG just sent me an email saying that he's been bad and wants me to spank him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> HFG just sent me an email saying that he's been bad and wants me to spank him



sorry, that wasnt meant for you...


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> HFG just sent me an email saying that he's been bad and wants me to spank him



suspicions confirmed........always knew that boy was a little "freaky"............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey


yeH!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Tell em keebs


it don't do nary a bit of good............ 


hdm03 said:


> I sent a strongly worded PM to the both of them along with a half of a infriction


...........idjit................. bless yo heart.............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

You boys settle down or KEEB's is liable to take charge and give yall a spankin....

WHOA wait a minute you guys might like that


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

Holy cow 11 quests come on folks join in I promise no one will pick on ya


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

Roberts not around so these little eati sized turks might be safe 

They got to be the best eatin young,tender and a lot less feathers


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

Almost 12 minutes and no ones talkin guess I can cuss and care on........  Oh never mind Rebeccas bring home the makins for spaggetey and garlic bread with pecan pie and vanilla ice cream EAT YOUR HEARTS OUT my wife LOVES me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

Wheww.....we got some heavy downpours here. Barely could see driving.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm out , later y'all.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wheww.....we got some heavy downpours here. Barely could see driving.



Devirt it this way Chief we can use it. 3 fires I know of but thankfully none close


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out , later y'all.



your leaving early, your fired till 7 am tom.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> But don't they all have the BIG RED BUTTON?
> 
> Yes



Yes


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes



Hey where ya been? I posted the picks of our drive and never heard back?? Now today I shot all them Muleys and still not a word What did ya break your typin fingers????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

HDM  How come iffin they made you a mod you ain't in BOLD type yet?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

Congrats to Mike!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm=under cover mod


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey where ya been? I posted the picks of our drive and never heard back?? Now today I shot all them Muleys and still not a word What did ya break your typin fingers????



Work keeps me much more busy than it used to, don't have time most of the time


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Congrats to Mike!!!!!



Comin from a MOD that means alot


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm=under cover mod



cats cover lots of things.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Work keeps me much more busy than it used to, don't have time most of the time




I remember when work was the only way I could get on and almost got caught a few times playin when I was suppose to be workin  but now a days sometimes PLAYIN keeps me from getting on......Then there's these times where it hot and guess what I don't want to work so just sit inside and play.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cats cover lots of things.



really?  Like what?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You boys settle down or KEEB's is liable to take charge and give yall a spankin....
> 
> WHOA wait a minute you guys might like that


Mikey, Mikey, Mikey...................No No: 


Jeff C. said:


> Wheww.....we got some heavy downpours here. Barely could see driving.


Send it this way, please!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm out , later y'all.


Me too!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes


 Hi Rutt, bye Rutt!
BYE LEROY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2014)

well, recon im fixing to head out...  Yall done got quiet in here..


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That's a great story!  I may have to steal that one!







LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Is it hard to type while layin on the floor rollin around?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 10, 2014)

I see ya QUACK new buck photos on the photo forum. Got to go now Rebecca just got home and I'm hungry so crackion the whip to get something to eat 






Well I did say PLEASE if you don't mind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My hubby doesn't wear his wedding band. He has always worked on cars & has seen guys nearly lose a finger from wearing a wedding band while working. He said he'll never wear one & I don't ask him to. No No:





We're not allowed to wear them at work, usually wear mine on off days just to keep the chics at bay . . 



Bammer = waitin on Bubbette


hdm03 = Mod nob



Off to work . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 10, 2014)

That time again


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2014)

Just barely got out of the creek, and got em cleaned just as the bottom fell out. It has commenced to sho-nuff rain here.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=808887


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HDM  How come iffin they made you a mod you ain't in BOLD type yet?



stop asking some many questions


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just barely got out of the creek, and got em cleaned just as the bottom fell out. It has commenced to sho-nuff rain here.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=808887



Looks like a successful day at the creek!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just barely got out of the creek, and got em cleaned just as the bottom fell out. It has commenced to sho-nuff rain here.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=808887



Mercy sakes alive, Nic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

Almost got the yard/beach/fishing cart done, need a couple more things from Home Depot. I'm bout wore out runnin back & forth gettin stuff for it. Between it and Tractor Supply in opposite directions. 

My luck an 8' Shark will drag it out into the ocean never to be seen again.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 10, 2014)

Evening all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just barely got out of the creek, and got em cleaned just as the bottom fell out. It has commenced to sho-nuff rain here.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=808887




That'll work Nic, nice mess 'o fish !!! 




little miss sunshine said:


> Evening all




Hiya gal friend, hope all is well !!





Grrrrrrrrrrrr, just found out co-worker will be outta work for another month.  These 72 and 84 hr weeks with no time off are killing me.  Gonna stay on nights and let another co-worker get some.  

Hope my bud heals soon !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2014)

Well......think I heard an echo.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

Well......think I heard an echo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2014)

EE + Florida + lady friend + golf = Sunscreen/Viagra/Advil




Pookie + Florida + gigging + fishing = Sunburn/punctured foot/hook embedded in body


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EE + Florida + lady friend + golf = Sunscreen/Viagra/Advil
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

Quack + good rithmatic skillz - gobblin = no coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Bam there it is


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Quack,  man that is tough news.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bam there it is



A little late there, Juan?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2014)

morning back on days for a few


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> A little late there, Juan?



suck it up buttercup.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> morning back on days for a few



Mornin Wycliff.



gobbleinwoods said:


> suck it up buttercup.



I guess it's time for seconds....mornin gobble!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Wycliff.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's time for seconds....mornin gobble!



TGIF Wycliff

seconds?   you are slacking this morning




or are you talking second pot?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> TGIF Wycliff
> 
> seconds?   you are slacking this morning
> 
> ...



What's a Friday


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mud?


crap


gobbleinwoods said:


> TGIF Wycliff
> 
> seconds?   you are slacking this morning
> 
> ...



To hot for coffee. Cold drink will work though.

No rain at the house as of yet. Sure need some water on the trees. mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> What's a Friday



A day to get out the hot grease and batter up some fish?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A day to get out the hot grease and batter up some fish?



Those sound nice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks



dada boom


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

How are ya Mr. gobble?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> crap
> 
> 
> To hot for coffee. Cold drink will work though.
> ...


 you didn't get ANY rain last night??  It settled in nice & easy for a while at the house last night, had to feed horses in the rain plus helped doctor on "Sweetie" (Mama horse to my Kebo & 23 years old) - she's havng some foot issues, poor thing..... 

Mernin Folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you didn't get ANY rain last night??  It settled in nice & easy for a while at the house last night, had to feed horses in the rain plus helped doctor on "Sweetie" (Mama horse to my Kebo & 23 years old) - she's havng some foot issues, poor thing.....
> 
> Mernin Folks!



Maybe hmd needs to teach mud his special twerk/rain dance?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe hmd's need to teach mud his special twerk/rain dance?


Naaahhh, Jag has the secret dance, I promise!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you didn't get ANY rain last night??  It settled in nice & easy for a while at the house last night, had to feed horses in the rain plus helped doctor on "Sweetie" (Mama horse to my Kebo & 23 years old) - she's havng some foot issues, poor thing.....
> 
> Mernin Folks!



Did you not hear the words that were coming out of my mouth. Maybe we'll get rain today.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you not hear the words that were coming out of my mouth. Maybe we'll get rain today.


 I heard it, I juss dinnit believe it...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you not hear the words that were coming out of my mouth. Maybe we'll get rain today.



mud=testy

strongly worded PM sent..............


----------



## karen936 (Jul 11, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud=testy
> 
> strongly worded PM sent..............


----------



## karen936 (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I heard it, I juss dinnit believe it...........



Try washing your car, that always works down here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud=testy
> 
> strongly worded PM sent..............



he must be hungry


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud=testy
> 
> strongly worded PM sent..............



Has hem made you a asst. mod in training too?

Morning to the lovely ladies, Ms.Hawtnet and keebs and karen


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2014)

We got close to 2 inches of hard rain late yesterday evenin`. I had to hurry up and clean my fish before it got too bad. Somebody in the area must have drawn a good rain turtle.


Mornin`...


----------



## karen936 (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Has hem made you a asst. mod in training too?
> 
> Morning to the lovely ladies, Ms.Hawtnet and keebs and karen



Morning to you too!


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he must be hungry



isn't today GC day?.....

his anticipation may be getting the best of him


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Has hem made you a asst. mod in training too?
> 
> Morning to the lovely ladies, Ms.Hawtnet and keebs and karen



Mornin to you

I've been called a lot of things, but I don't believe I've ever been called lovely.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin to you
> 
> I've been called a lot of things, but I don't believe I've ever been called lovely.



LOL same here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin to you
> 
> I've been called a lot of things, but I don't believe I've ever been called lovely.



Then others needed eye drops !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I heard it, I juss dinnit believe it...........


If i tell you its snowing, bring the sleigh


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





rydert said:


> mud=testy
> 
> strongly worded PM sent..............


You just tell the Mrs. i said Hey.


karen936 said:


> Morning all


Morning


havin_fun_huntin said:


> he must be hungry


Well yes i am.



Nicodemus said:


> We got close to 2 inches of hard rain late yesterday evenin`. I had to hurry up and clean my fish before it got too bad. Somebody in the area must have drawn a good rain turtle.
> 
> 
> Mornin`...


I'd be happy with just a lil soak to keep the plants from dieing.



rydert said:


> isn't today GC day?.....
> 
> his anticipation may be getting the best of him


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We got close to 2 inches of hard rain late yesterday evenin`. I had to hurry up and clean my fish before it got too bad. Somebody in the area must have drawn a good rain turtle.
> 
> 
> Mornin`...



not a drop here...........it's dry.......my pond is getting smaller by the day......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then others needed eye drops !!!



gobbleinwoods = smooth


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> not a drop here...........it's dry.......my pond is getting smaller by the day......





This is the first rain I`ve had right here at the house in close to a month. It`ll rain up to the other side of the big field in front of the house and stop right there.

I would get Robert to set in the shade in the front yard, but I don`t need lightnin` to tear the place up.


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> This is the first rain I`ve had right here at the house in close to a month. It`ll rain up to the other side of the big field in front of the house and stop right there.



It thundered a good bit yesterday, rain clouds on both sides of me.....not a drop......I must not be living right


----------



## karen936 (Jul 11, 2014)

We are getting our 3:00pm rains now pretty regular. Lots of lightning yesterday. I'll try and wish some you guy's way.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

morning ladies


----------



## karen936 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





rydert said:


> mud=testy
> 
> strongly worded PM sent..............





karen936 said:


> Morning all





karen936 said:


> Try washing your car, that always works down here.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Has hem made you a asst. mod in training too?
> 
> Morning to the lovely ladies, Ms.Hawtnet and keebs and karen


~giggle~giggle~


Nicodemus said:


> We got close to 2 inches of hard rain late yesterday evenin`. I had to hurry up and clean my fish before it got too bad. Somebody in the area must have drawn a good rain turtle.
> 
> 
> Mornin`...


ok, now I gotta check out rain turtle drawings........ 


mudracing101 said:


> If i tell you its snowing, bring the sleigh


 _*Really?*_ 


Nicodemus said:


> This is the first rain I`ve had right here at the house in close to a month. It`ll rain up to the other side of the big field in front of the house and stop right there.
> 
> I would get Robert to set in the shade in the front yard, but I don`t need lightnin` to tear the place up.


ohsnap!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> It thundered a good bit yesterday, rain clouds on both sides of me.....not a drop......I must not be living right




Me either.



karen936 said:


> We are getting our 3:00pm rains now pretty regular. Lots of lightning yesterday. I'll try and wish some you guy's way.



Thank you kindly. I`d appreciate it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Going to finish up this cart today......I think!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Only 40% chance for a shower/ts here today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> This is the first rain I`ve had right here at the house in close to a month. It`ll rain up to the other side of the big field in front of the house and stop right there.
> 
> I would get Robert to set in the shade in the front yard, but I don`t need lightnin` to tear the place up.



I assume there are no trees in your yard youd like removed?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I assume there are no trees in your yard youd like removed?





Nope. I want to keep em. I have a really nice white oak in the backyard that i`ve probably killed. Year before last I rented a ditch witch and ran water and power out to my barn, garden, and chicken house. I trenched under the drip line on one side of it. I`ll know by next year if it will make it or die. It`s not lookin` real hopeful.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Waiting on Jag!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Only 40% chance for a shower/ts here today.



Where's your positive thoughts?????
It's gonna rain buckets today at my house, there's one for ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope. I want to keep em. I have a really nice white oak in the backyard that i`ve probably killed. Year before last I rented a ditch witch and ran water and power out to my barn, garden, and chicken house. I trenched under the drip line on one side of it. I`ll know by next year if it will make it or die. It`s not lookin` real hopeful.



Hopefully it'll make it Nic, considering you just went down one side. Might just be in shock after severing so many feeder roots. I've had some look stressed after doing something similar, but had them bounce back. Sometimes it takes a couple of years to show either improvement or continued demise.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Where's your positive thoughts?????
> It's gonna rain buckets today at my house, there's one for ya.



I got a bunch of rain yesterday, need to mow the grass before Sunday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Sealed body sides of cart....waiting for them to dry and do other side.

How many rod holders should I put on cart....2, 3, 4?


----------



## karen936 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Me either.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly. I`d appreciate it.




Let me know how good it works.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sealed body sides of cart....waiting for them to dry and do other side.
> 
> How many rod holders should I put on cart....2, 3, 4?



How's the cart coming? I'd put in 6 so you have extra
for company and such. You gonna put a net on the cart to?


----------



## karen936 (Jul 11, 2014)

My tummy's rumbling I'm gonna go get something to eat.
Ya ll be good. Heck just try.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sealed body sides of cart....waiting for them to dry and do other side.
> 
> How many rod holders should I put on cart....2, 3, 4?



as many as quack has cup holders


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

karen936 said:


> How's the cart coming? I'd put in 6 so you have extra
> for company and such. You gonna put a net on the cart to?



Hmmmmm.......good idea, didn't even think of a net. Figgered I'd just drag it up on the beach, but you never know. 

Might have to head back to Home Depot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> as many as quack had sup holders



No doubt.....I've been thinking about cup/drink holders. I've got to get some.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

Good morning all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Good morning all



you done ran everyone off


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No doubt.....I've been thinking about cup/drink holders. I've got to get some.


Got to have drink holders


little miss sunshine said:


> Good morning all



Good morning


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Good morning all


hey girl, how you & LilGage holding up?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hey girl, how you & LilGage holding up?



Hes got bad gas.  A trait he got from his mama


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hey girl, how you & LilGage holding up?



We are hanging in there ready to go HOME but doing ok


----------



## karen936 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm.......good idea, didn't even think of a net. Figgered I'd just drag it up on the beach, but you never know.
> 
> Might have to head back to Home Depot.




Thought you might like the bait idea too!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes got bad gas.  A trait he got from his daddy



You're welcome I fixed your typo


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Good morning all



hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey



idjit...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes got bad gas.  A trait he got from his mama





little miss sunshine said:


> We are hanging in there ready to go HOME but doing ok


 bless your heart, I know you've got to be ready........ your bed is going to be heaven on earth for a few days!


little miss sunshine said:


> You're welcome I fixed your typo


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey



Did you enjoy your vacation?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless your heart, I know you've got to be ready........ your bed is going to be heaven on earth for a few days!



Somebody is getting some hearing aids so I can enjoy my bed for q full night of uninterrupted sleep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless your heart, I know you've got to be ready........ your bed is going to be heaven on earth for a few days!



No No:  when she gets home she gets the couch.  Its been nice sleeping in that King bed all alone.  Noone waking me up.  I get all the pillows, all the covers.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  when she gets home she gets the couch.  Its been nice sleeping in that King bed all alone.  Noone waking me up.  I get all the pillows, all the covers.



Negative buddy that bed is calling my name


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Negative buddy that bed is calling my name



Its not the bed, its the couch.. Dont get it twisted


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> idjit...



It's ok I know what it means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> It's ok I know what it means



k, aslong as you kow what it means.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> It's ok I know what it means



morning lms it is called a king sized not a queen for a reason.  




you deserve a good night's sleep I am sure.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning lms it is called a king sized not a queen for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See you get it! Hfh does not get it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> See you get it! Hfh does not get it



see you are the quang


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> see you are the quang



Wasn't even trying


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning lms it is called a king sized not a queen for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your first comment was spot on..  i dont know what happened between that and the 2nd...  BTW  the couch really does sleep good.


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> idjit...


what?........


little miss sunshine said:


> Did you enjoy your vacation?


we sure did


little miss sunshine said:


> It's ok I know what it means


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Good morning all



Morning lms! When are you and lil Gage going home?



mudracing101 said:


> Got to have drink holders
> 
> 
> Good morning



Workin on it, mudro! 



karen936 said:


> Thought you might like the bait idea too!



I think I got that covered. 



little miss sunshine said:


> Wasn't even trying



That's waht they all say!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

where is hdm03?  He musta stayed with quack last night?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

I tell ya, Home Depot and Tractor Supply need to work on their inventory supply of nuts and bolts. You go to get a 3"x 5/16 stainless steel pan head bolt with a 5/16 stainless wing nut and they dont have the wing nut in ss, just zinc. But, they have it in 1/4 or 3/8, so you go with the 1/4 and they don't have the 3" panhead, just a hex head bolt.....on and on and on. 

rant over.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where is hdm03?  He musta stayed with quack last night?



Yesterday was his Friday, remember!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Maybe they should hire Mud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

BBL!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I tell ya, Home Depot and Tractor Supply need to work on their inventory supply of nuts and bolts. You go to get a 3"x 5/16 stainless steel pan head bolt with a 5/16 stainless wing nut and they dont have the wing nut in ss, just zinc. But, they have it in 1/4 or 3/8, so you go with the 1/4 and they don't have the 3" panhead, just a hex head bolt.....on and on and on.
> 
> rant over.......


Nexime go to fastenal


Jeff C. said:


> Yesterday was his Friday, remember!


thats right


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

HIGH 

Kind of cool out this morning might should do somethin outside before it gets HOT again.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Somebody is getting some hearing aids so I can enjoy my bed for q full night of uninterrupted sleep





havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  when she gets home she gets the couch.  Its been nice sleeping in that King bed all alone.  Noone waking me up.  I get all the pillows, all the covers.





little miss sunshine said:


> Negative buddy that bed is calling my name


 tell'em sista!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its not the bed, its the couch.. Dont get it twisted





little miss sunshine said:


> Wasn't even trying


 that's how it's done!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HIGH
> 
> Kind of cool out this morning might should do somethin outside before it gets HOT again.


 nice & cool down south here.................. but it could be 'cause the a/c is set nice & low and I'm eating cold watermelon.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> tell'em sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



must be nice to be in the a/c and eating watermelon.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> must be nice to be in the a/c and eating watermelon.



Kind of what I was thinkin normally don't stay hot long enough up here to justify an a/c.

FREE HUMMERS 

Come get yourselves a few theys drainin the well and runnin my sugar bill sky HIGH 2 four cup feeders aday


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> must be nice to be in the a/c and eating watermelon.


 It is and get this, I get PAID to be here! triple win!!!!!!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Kind of what I was thinkin normally don't stay hot long enough up here to justify an a/c.
> 
> FREE HUMMERS
> 
> Come get yourselves a few theys drainin the well and runnin my sugar bill sky HIGH 2 four cup feeders aday


 you ain't kidding, Harvey's just had a sale on sugar so I stocked up, between the hummers & putting up jam/jelly, I go thru some sugar!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It is and get this, I get PAID to be here! triple win!!!!!!
> 
> you ain't kidding, Harvey's just had a sale on sugar so I stocked up, between the hummers & putting up jam/jelly, I go thru some sugar!



you sure do, sugar.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you sure do, sugar.


 quit it, you makin me blush!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

What'd I miss.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd I miss.


 what'd ya hear?
and where ya been??????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what'd ya hear?
> and where ya been??????



Aint heard nothin.
Takin what their givin cause I'm workin for a livin.


Hey LMS.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint heard nothin.
> Takin what their givin cause I'm workin for a livin.
> 
> 
> Hey LMS.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Always nice when an old friend stops by to visit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Bog?!?!?!


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Always nice when an old friend stops by to visit.



you got friends?...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> you got friends?...........



Not many, but the ones I got are worth keeping around


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not many, but the ones I got are worth keeping around


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

rydert said:


>



KInda amazing  how the older you get the easier it is to separate the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

crap, where errbody go?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe they should hire Mud.






mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd I miss.


I dunno, but i missed you.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bog?!?!?!


crap


rydert said:


> you got friends?...........



Hey Dirt............... Well you know.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crap, where errbody go?



Was thinkin the same thang but ya beat me to it.

Great minds think alike


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm full, lunch was delicious today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Was thinkin the same thang but ya beat me to it.
> 
> Great minds think alike


  thats right!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm full, lunch was delicious today.



Where did you eat?


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats right!
> 
> 
> Where did you eat?



you know where...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

rydert said:


> you know where...............



I dont know.  He might be changing his routine.   Change is good, see my avatar for proof


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crap, where errbody go?


 co-worker leaves for the day and BAM, phones ring off the hook & ppl pile in the door!


rydert said:


> you know where...............


 that's what I was thinkin..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> co-worker leaves for the day and BAM, phones ring off the hook & ppl pile in the door!
> 
> that's what I was thinkin..........



chill by turning the a/c down another degree and have another piece of watermelon.   

even in the shade it is hot working outside today.   little breeze and humid.  

showered and time for lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chill by turning the a/c down another degree and have another piece of watermelon.
> 
> even in the shade it is hot working outside today.   little breeze and humid.
> 
> showered and time for lunch.


 I et all da watermelon dis moanin...............  
Oh wait, there are Popsicles in the freezer though!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I et all da watermelon dis moanin...............
> Oh wait, there are Popsicles in the freezer though!



Now you can both at the same time


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey y'all! 

Chickle Fila for lunch


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Now you can both at the same time



That looks good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats right!
> 
> 
> Where did you eat?


GC , the grilled pork chops were on time.



Keebs said:


> co-worker leaves for the day and BAM, phones ring off the hook & ppl pile in the door!
> 
> that's what I was thinkin..........


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crap, where errbody go?



Jail


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Jail



Know a good bail bondsman?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Know a good bail bondsman?



Only the one's taking money like your avi.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Know a good bail bondsman?



Yep


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Sho is slow up in herea today. And it's FRIDAY.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Only the one's taking money like your avi.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22, havin_fun_huntin+, Crickett+, little miss sunshine+, LOVEMYLABXS


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Now you can both at the same time


that.looks.so.gooood!!!


Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Chickle Fila for lunch





mudracing101 said:


> GC , the grilled pork chops were on time.


are they normally late? like in......... weeeeweeeweeeallthewayhome, late?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is slow up in herea today. And it's FRIDAY.


 Iz doin da bestest I can!
Hey, what time you gonna be south this weekend??? got room to bring my sunnyglasses?!?!?!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

yall be anti-social


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that.looks.so.gooood!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quick trip. Leaving Sat. morn. Coming home Sun. morn. Taking my parents down to stay for a while. Sorry.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall be anti-social



Not possible:  I can be uncle-social though.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22, havin_fun_huntin+, Crickett+, little miss sunshine+, LOVEMYLABXS


 I've been here tooooo!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall be anti-social



No. We'z juss takin what they givin cause we'z workin for a livin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not possible:  I can be uncle-social though.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quick trip. Leaving Sat. morn. Coming home Sun. morn. Taking my parents down to stay for a while. Sorry.


I'd come get them from you................ but no worries, I may be booking a room at the cafe' 356 for the 30th!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22, Crickett+, mattech+, Keebs+, gobbleinwoods, havin_fun_huntin+, Wycliff


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'd come get them from you................ but no worries, I may be booking a room at the cafe' 356 for the 30th!



That's what I was thinkin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No. We'z juss takin what they givin cause we'z workin for a livin.



Bring Keebs glasses and my wifes knife.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


put the wine glass down girlfran!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'd come get them from you................ but no worries, I may be booking a room at the cafe' 356 for the 30th!



Wait, a sleep over????? I love sleep overs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I was thinkin.





mudracing101 said:


> Bring Keebs glasses and my wifes knife.


 I'd done forgot about Vic's knife!  If I go up there, I'll bring it back for her!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait, a sleep over????? I love sleep overs


 And this time I can swim in da pooool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'd come get them from you................ but no worries, I may be booking a room at the cafe' 356 for the 30th!



You know I'm gonna be doting on them great nephews and new great niece all day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


crickett musta burnt some of her weeds...


gobbleinwoods said:


> Not possible:  I can be uncle-social though.


Im not caling you uncle


Keebs said:


> I've been here tooooo!


poor keebsy


mrs. hornet22 said:


> No. We'z juss takin what they givin cause we'z workin for a livin.


what they givin?


mrs. hornet22 said:


>



dont encourage him


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> put the wine glass down girlfran!



have another would be mkay also.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> And this time I can swim in da pooool!!!!!!!!!!!



I like pools


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'd done forgot about Vic's knife!  If I go up there, I'll bring it back for her!



H22 and I done discussed this.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 and I done discussed this.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> put the wine glass down girlfran!



No wine today. No No: Gotta work. Can't go there smelling like alkie hall. Then I'd have to call the hubby to get _me_ out.  



mudracing101 said:


> Wait, a sleep over????? I love sleep overs


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mud?



Crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crickett musta burnt some of her weeds...
> 
> Im not caling you uncle
> 
> ...



not sure I need encouragement.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No wine today. No No: Gotta work. Can't go there smelling like alkie hall. Then I'd have to call the hubby to get _me_ out.



I like pillow fights too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No wine today. No No: Gotta work. Can't go there smelling like alkie hall. Then I'd have to call the hubby to get _me_ out.



We need to develop that odorless alkee haul.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mud?





mudracing101 said:


> Crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We need to develop that odorless alkee haul.



Vodica


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I like pillow fights too.



i bet you scream like a girl too dont you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i bet you scream like a girl too dont you?



He gone git you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. in da house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Yall ready to go to the beach?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i bet you scream like a girl too dont you?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You know I'm gonna be doting on them great nephews and new great niece all day.


 I knew that.............


gobbleinwoods said:


> have another would be mkay also.


true, true!


mudracing101 said:


> I like pools





mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 and I done discussed this.


you discussin me wit him????????


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall ready to go to the beach?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. in da house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall ready to go to the beach?



AWESOME!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Just got to paint the pvc yellow and pnurple.....but it looks like it's fixin to pour!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I knew that.............
> 
> true, true!
> 
> ...


All the time. 


Jeff C. said:


> Just got to paint the pvc yellow and pnurple.....but it looks like it's fixin to pour!


You even got a palm tree bottle opener.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall ready to go to the beach?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall ready to go to the beach?


Looks good


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> All the time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Times up.

Ya'll have a great weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Wood is Thompsonized, everything is removable by hand (no wrenches needed), all hardware is Stainless Steel.....except for the pins on the 'stuff' tray up top.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Used some old porch tongue and groove pine flooring for body sides that was up in the barn.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Times up.
> 
> Ya'll have a great weekend.


 she forgot to yell..........
CANNONBALL!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Wood is Thompsonized, everything is removable by hand (no wrenches needed), all hardware is Stainless Steel.....except for the pins on the 'stuff' tray up top.


 that's top notch right there, Chief!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Times up.
> 
> Ya'll have a great weekend.



  have a goodun


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i bet you scream like a girl too dont you?


Uhm no........ well depends how many girls are in the pillow fight and what they wearing


Jeff C. said:


> Yall ready to go to the beach?


I'm in, 


Crickett said:


>



He's trying to divert attention from something else, kinda like the jedi mind trick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Crickett said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> AWESOME!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> All the time.
> 
> You even got a palm tree bottle opener.





Keebs said:


>





Wycliff said:


> Looks good



Thanks yall. 

Can't believe you caught that, Mandy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Times up.
> 
> Ya'll have a great weekend.


Bye-



Jeff C. said:


> Used some old porch tongue and groove pine flooring for body sides that was up in the barn.


Looks good 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> have a goodun


You need to change your avi. I like the old ones better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Beach Kang! ^^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> she forgot to yell..........
> CANNONBALL!!!!!!!!
> 
> that's top notch right there, Chief!



Thank ya, sweety.....Come go with us! 



mudracing101 said:


> Uhm no........ well depends how many girls are in the pillow fight and what they wearing
> 
> I'm in,
> 
> ...



Come on! 



mudracing101 said:


> Bye-
> 
> Looks good
> 
> ...



Preciate it Mudro!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Beach Kang! ^^^^^^



crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Uhm no........ well depends how many girls are in the pillow fight and what they wearing
> 
> I'm in,
> 
> ...



wait what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait what?



 you done tricked yourself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Light rain here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm bout to starve to deaf, but this collllld beer sho is good!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Light rain here!



Partly cloudy hot, no rain yet.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya, sweety.....Come go with us!


don't tempt me, I'm waiting on the other 3 D's to make up their minds where/when we're taking our sister trip this year......  I'm ready *NOW*


mudracing101 said:


> Partly cloudy hot, no rain yet.


 check out the radar, I can't tell what it's trying to do around here.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> don't tempt me, I'm waiting on the other 3 D's to make up their minds where/when we're taking our sister trip this year......  I'm ready *NOW*
> 
> check out the radar, I can't tell what it's trying to do around here.........



I heard that! MizT is chompin at the bit to get out of here for a few days. So am I, but not to the level that she is. I'm excited though, Jag too!

We've got another one on the Gulf Coast next month for a couple of days in a condo with friends. Then again with Chris and Mandy off the South Carolina coast in Sept. 

Gonna put this beach cart to work...pop-up too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> don't tempt me, I'm waiting on the other 3 D's to make up their minds where/when we're taking our sister trip this year......  I'm ready *NOW*
> 
> check out the radar, I can't tell what it's trying to do around here.........



I dont need a radar to know it aint raining on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Where'd erybody go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont need a radar to know it aint raining on me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where'd erybody go?



touring around the rest of GON


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where'd erybody go?



I had to go play Lego Pirates of the Caribbean on the Xbox with my daughter.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Wonder if keeb is ready to start another driveler before her weekend starts?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> touring around the rest of GON





Crickett said:


> I had to go play Lego Pirates of the Caribbean on the Xbox with my daughter.



10-fo!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Last post


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Lock her down.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard that! MizT is chompin at the bit to get out of here for a few days. So am I, but not to the level that she is. I'm excited though, Jag too!
> 
> We've got another one on the Gulf Coast next month for a couple of days in a condo with friends. Then again with Chris and Mandy off the South Carolina coast in Sept.
> 
> Gonna put this beach cart to work...pop-up too!


you got a good schedule there!


mudracing101 said:


> I dont need a radar to know it aint raining on me.


, never mind, I forgot you don't know how to read them things anyway......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

King


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

crap!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard that! MizT is chompin at the bit to get out of here for a few days. So am I, but not to the level that she is. I'm excited though, Jag too!
> 
> We've got another one on the Gulf Coast next month for a couple of days in a condo with friends. Then again with Chris and Mandy off the South Carolina coast in Sept.
> 
> Gonna put this beach cart to work...pop-up too!



 Good times


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you got a good schedule there!
> 
> , never mind, I forgot you don't know how to read them things anyway......



Gonna need it...I travel this weekend then a week off to the beach. Then I go for 6 weeks with a week off somewhere in there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Here comes MizT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Lock-R-Down!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

Last post!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Drove home. Went by grocery store. H22 gonna be late. Went right by where i passing thru tomorrow to buy a gun.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Last post!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Drove home. Went by grocery store. H22 gonna be late. Went right by where i passing thru tomorrow to buy a gun.



I'm glad all of y'all going to the beach. I dont like the beach


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm glad all of y'all going to the beach. I dont like the beach



Two things good at the beach
1.  the views  
2.  seafood


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Two things good at the beach
> 1.  the views
> 2.  seafood



I really do like the beach, love it , i was being sarcastic to them two, whom i'm not talking to right now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm glad all of y'all going to the beach. I dont like the beach



Me and jeff got the last two sites, but you're welcome to come on . Juss pitch a tent on da beachwalk.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

Just 1 more


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I really do like the beach, love it , i was being sarcastic to them two, whom i'm not talking to right now.



I wasn't on no lake 4f o July. I don't like lakes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2014)

I figured I might need a few more than I caught yesterday for supper tonight, so I went and caught a few more. I do love that 3 WT flyrod.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

NO fair


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I figured I might need a few more than I caught yesterday for supper tonight, so I went and caught a few more. I do love that 3 WT flyrod.



Seeing your pics makes me want to go buy one and give it a try!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> King





mudracing101 said:


> crap!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Gonna need it...I travel this weekend then a week off to the beach. Then I go for 6 weeks with a week off somewhere in there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and jeff got the last two sites, but you're welcome to come on . Juss pitch a tent on da beachwalk.



 



Nicodemus said:


> I figured I might need a few more than I caught yesterday for supper tonight, so I went and caught a few more. I do love that 3 WT flyrod.



Another good mess, Nic!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice stringer Nic.   Making me want to wet a line.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I figured I might need a few more than I caught yesterday for supper tonight, so I went and caught a few more. I do love that 3 WT flyrod.



My favorite freshwater eating fish.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Just about that time. Later, y'all have a good weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just about that time. Later, y'all have a good weekend.



Then lock er down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2014)

New one is up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2014)

This one needs lockin down, thought hdm03 was in charge ???


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm on it........looking for that stooped button.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 11, 2014)

O My, way over! top dis ting!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> crap!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Gonna need it...I travel this weekend then a week off to the beach. Then I go for 6 weeks with a week off somewhere in there.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Drove home. Went by grocery store. H22 gonna be late. Went right by where i passing thru tomorrow to buy a gun.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Two things good at the beach
> 1.  the views
> 2.  seafood





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just 1 more





Nicodemus said:


> I figured I might need a few more than I caught yesterday for supper tonight, so I went and caught a few more. I do love that 3 WT flyrod.





Keebs said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> This one needs lockin down, thought hdm03 was in charge ???




I'm sending all of ya'll a strongly worded PM; ya'll should know better.  I am very disappointed in all ya'll.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2014)

crap; I left out Nancy; course I am always disappointed in her.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm sending all of ya'll a strongly worded PM; ya'll should know better.  I am very disappointed in all ya'll.



And you think anyone  is listening to a temp MOD that can't find the LOCK button 

All the real MODs are at the beach. lake, or river so now it's PARTY TIME cause HDM has no POWERS


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 11, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> And you think anyone  is listening to a temp MOD that can't find the LOCK button
> 
> All the real MODs are at the beach. lake, or river so now it's PARTY TIME cause HDM has no POWERS



I do not appreciate your tone; very hurtful.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I do not appreciate your tone; very hurtful.



Sorry now fix it you want to b MOD


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2014)

I got this....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I got this....



You are slacking!!!........What did you do??....Fall asleep at the keyboard again??No No:.........We may have to revoke your status.......If we do you will not receive any unemployment benefits!!


----------

